# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Que vous a-t-on dit de plus nervant alors que vous rpariez l'ordinateur d'un "ami" ?

## Gordon Fowler

*Que vous a-t-on dit de plus nervant alors que vous rpariez l'ordinateur d'un "ami" ?*
*Un chroniqueur liste 6 raisons de har ceux que vous aidez bnvolement*


Qui parmi les lecteurs de Developpez.com n'a jamais aid un ami, un parent ou un voisin   rparer  son ordinateur ?

Et qui ne s'est jamais maudit d'avoir accept cet appel  l'aide, et de ne pas s'tre souvenu qu'il s'tait jur, la fois d'avant, de ne jamais recommencer ?

La prochaine fois que cela vous arrivera (car n'en doutez pas, cela vous arrivera  nouveau), peut-tre relativiserez-vous en pensant au billet humoristique d'un chroniqueur amricain nomm John Cheese.

Visiblement fatigu d'entendre les mmes inepties et les mmes critiques _aprs_ qu'il a pass plusieurs heures  remettre de l'ordre dans le PC d'une relation qui n'y connat pas grand-chose en informatique, John Cheese a dcid d'crire une lettre ouverte  ces novices avec une clavier tremp dans le vitriol.

_ Avant que je ne touche ton ordinateur, ami qui me fera ou pas un cadeau pour cette rparation gratuite, voici ce que tu dois savoir_ , commence-t-il.

Et ce que doit savoir cet "ami" se rsume en une liste de _ 6 raisons pour lesquelles le gars qui rpare ton ordi te hait_ .

Une liste qui parlera  tous ceux qu'il appelle les  TFWIGWC  (_ The Friend Who is Good With Computers_ ).

La premire chose qui exaspre John Cheese est la capacit qu'ont les personnes qu'il a aides  ne pas couter ce qu'il leur dit. Il prend l'exemple d'un utilisateur qui le rappelle deux mois plus tard parce que son PC est lent. Trs lent mme.

Plein de colre, cet utilisateur l'accuse d'avoir install les programmes qui causent ce ralentissement. Cela ne vous rappelle rien ? Sr que beaucoup d'entre vous ont connu cette histoire.

Arriv sur place, le PC est bien sr infest de virus, "l'ami" ayant dcid de son plein gr de  dsinstaller anti-spyware, anti-malware et anti-virus _ parce qu'ils empchaient de lire la musique que son cousin a tlcharge_ , de prfrence en peer-to-peer.

La deuxime rflexion dplace que quasiment tout TFWIGWC a entendu : _ Dis donc, je pensais pas que a prendrait autant de temps. Y'en a encore pour longtemps ?_ .

Pour John Cheese, l'esprit des utilisateurs est dform par Hollywood et ces films o tout se fait en 30 secondes en pianotant  la vitesse de la lumire sur un clavier ultra-design. Dans la vraie vie, les choses se font lentement, rappelle-t-il. D'autant plus que nombreux sont les sujets marqus Rsolu dans les forums censs rpondre aux problmes atypiques rencontrs sur la machine... et qui en fait n'apportent aucune rponse quand on les lit (un travers qui pargne Developpez.com, cela va sans dire).


Troisime exprience presque universelle pour les rparateurs d'ordinateurs bnvoles : la propension des "victimes"  vouloir _ trouver le coupable_ . Ou, variante inverse, _ je n'y suis pour rien_ .

_ "J'ai pourtant dit  mon fils de ne pas installer ce truc l, ce Firefox". Oui, c'est Firefox qui a cass ton ordi. Et pas ces 27 conomiseurs d'cran gratuits qui s'installent chacun avec leur barre d'outils, et ce ne sont pas non plus ces centaines et centaines de sites pornos que tu as visits_ , ironise John Cheese.

L encore, il est atterr par cette attitude qui consiste  ne pas couter ce qu'il faudra faire  l'avenir et  utiliser toute son nergie pour critiquer sa femme/enfant/cousin/voisin/collgue, au choix. Ou  les disculper.

_ Je connais mon fils, jamais il n'aurait t sur ce genre de sites. C'est certainement un hacker qui a fait cela_ . Certainement.

Dans le Top 3 de l'insupportable, John Cheese place ces personnes qui demandent  ce que leur PC puisse faire tourner un jeu ou des programmes rcents alors qu'il a plus de 10 ans.

Et corrolaire tout aussi nervant, ces mmes personnes ne veulent pas comprendre qu'il faut tout changer et que _ non, cette vieillerie ne se vendra pas plusieurs centaines de dollars sur eBay_ .

Mais il y a pire : les collectionneurs de barres d'outils et des freewares les plus obscures.



_ Je vais toutes te les retirer [] Mais la prochaine fois, vite de cliquer sans rien lire quand tu vois crit le mot toolbar dans les conditions d'utilisation. Et je vais aussi te retirer plein de logiciels gratuits qui font plein de trucs trs trs utiles pour toi. Mais entre nous, et je ne veux pas te rabaisser, mais "Registry Cleaner 5000" en fait, il fait tout sauf nettoyer ta base de registre_ .

On l'a compris, ce que John Cheese pingle, c'est la faille entre le clavier et la chaise.

L'exemple le plus criant (et class tout en haut de sa liste), est celui de cette personne qui ne comprend pas, ou plutt qui ne veut pas comprendre, le sens de l'expression _ tout effacer_ .

Bien qu'ayant expliqu  plusieurs reprises, bien qu'ayant demand plusieurs fois l'autorisation de _ tout effacer_  pour refaire une installation  partir de zro, aprs avoir bien rpt que tout ce qui est sur l'ordinateur serait perdu et aprs avoir tout rinstall... _ tu t'assois, tu ouvres ton navigateur et tu me demandes horrifi "Mais o sont mes mails ? Et tous mes films ? Et toutes mes photos !?!".  Quand je disais "tout effacer" tu croyais peut-tre que je disais "effacer tout ce qui est pas bon" ?_ .

Un cas excessif et peut-tre imaginaire, qui fait dire  John Cheese que cette exprience peut-tre une bonne leon pour ouvrir l'esprit du nophyte aux back-ups. _ Vois cela comme une deuxime chance, comme un nouveau dpart, comme l'occasion de perdre toutes tes mauvaises habitudes et de traiter ton ordinateur comme un outil critique et fragile qu'il est_ .

Cette liste, exagre mais pleine de vrits, donnerait presque envie de ne plus jamais aider son prochain. 

Ou, de manire plus pdagogique, de l'imprimer pour la faire lire et parapher avant toute intervention et devant huissier  la prochaine personne qui vous prendra pour son meilleur _ TFWIGWC_ .

*Source* : *" 6 Reasons The Guy Who's Fixing Your Computer Hates You"* de John Cheese

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quelle est la rflexion la plus nervante que l'on vous ait faite lorsque vous tentiez de rparez la machine d'un ami ?
 ::fleche::  Avez-vous dj vcu une des 6 situations dcrites par John Cheese ?
 ::fleche::  En avez-vous dj vcu une autre qui rallongerait cette liste ?

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

C'est  cause de cela que maintenant je fais bien attention  rester le plus obscur possible sur mon activit professionnelle.

Pour cela j'utilise des mots volontairement alambiqu.
Je ne dis plus "Je suis informaticien", je dis "je suis Ingnieur d'tudes en dveloppement logiciel".

Quand on me demande plus d'info je sors une image du genre:
 Imagine que ton ordinateur est malade ..., Le type de la hotline est celui qui fait le diagnostic et qui va te dire si il doit prendre des mdicaments (logiciels) ou se faire oprer (matriel).
 Le rparateur est un peu le chirurgien ...  et toi tu fais quoi ? (_sous-entendu: Tu sais rparer mon ordi ?_ ) Moi, je serais infoutu d'oprer (_avec un petit rire_), dans mon image je fabrique du matriel (_sous-entendu: fous moi la paix avec ton ordi_) Ah ! Alors tu fabriques du matriel informatique (_sous-entendu: Tu peux m'avoir des pices pas chres ?_) Pas du tout (avec un ton catgorique). Ca dans l'image, c'est le boulot des prothsistes. Moi je fabriques des scalpels et du fil de suture. (_sous-entendu: Non, je peux pas te trouver une carte graphique  -70% !_) Ah ! (_sous-entendu: tu sers  rien, alors ?_) D'ailleurs si tu te mets  faire des oprations  coeur ouvert, appelle-moi, je te ferais un prix :-D  (_sous-entendu: Si je sers  quelque chose et je te filerai un coup de main le jour o tu commenceras par te bouger le c... pour apprendre_)

----------


## skaor

C'est vrai  personne ne s'est pench sur la rdaction d'un modle de document  faire signer avant intervention...

Le problme c'est que mme aprs avoir eus le droit  ce genre de remarque on y retourne. Doit y avoir un petit coter maso la dedans...

Pour ma part ce qui me rend fou c'est la bataille qu'il faut mener avec certain pour faire comprendre que tel ou tel software c'est de la merde, que a lui bouffe toute la ram pour rien, que ca infeste de tout et n'importe quoi et que derrire il te dit : non mais je m'en sert de celui la, et puis de celui la aussi.

Ou quand on reviens te voir en disant que ce que tu as fait a servis a rien deux mois plus tard...

Un truc qui m'a bien stresser aussi : le grand pre d'un ami qui pendant que je montais son pc se tenait a deux centimtre au dessus de moi a me respirer dans l'oreil...

Quoiqu'il arrive quand tu remet un pc en tat de marche, que tu dmontre par A + B que a c'est mieux que a, bah a change rien on reviens toujours avec les mme problme et c'est gnralement de ta fautes (toutes proportions garder). Paye le prix fort, soit brider, prend toi un mac ce sera plus simple que d'apprendre a utiliser un ordinateur et a gagner en logique. On deviens un outil a qui on fait appel mais quand on te clique dessus tu doit faire les choses sans que ton interlocuteur n'ai a rflchir a ce qu'il te demande de faire.

----------


## dolu02

> la propention des victimes -> proportion


propension plutt.  ::ccool:: 




> Depuis que tu as install Firefox, mon PC est lent!


Dj entendu celle l!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Faereth

Assez d'accord avec toi et avec l'auteur.

D'ailleurs je fais  peu prs la mme chose, bien sur je continue  dpanner certaines personnes, mais y a des moments quand tu passes tes journes devant un cran, la dernire chose que t'as envies de faire en rentrant le soir, ou les WE, c'est de te remettre devant un poste (surtout quand c'est pas pour toi).

----------


## nico84

> tant pis si tu n'y arrives pas, je vais appeler un pro


  ::aie::   ::mrgreen:: 

(en gnral le "pro" en question est le vendeur qui a russi  lui fourguer une config de base au prix fort et qui surtout ne touche jamais  rien, normal c'est un pro)  :8O:   ::cry:: 

Ou la variante : 


> c'est pas grave samedi il y a mon neveu qui vient il en aura pour 5mn

----------


## Robin56

> Avez-vous dj vcu une des 6 situations dcrites par John Cheese ?


Oh oui les 6 comme quasiment tout informaticien (l'exemple des barres d'outils est tellement vrai).

Voil d'o vient le fait qu'aprs ce stade, toute personne ayant des comptences dans le domaine devient volontairement peu loquace sur le sujet. Et dsormais je botte en touche :
- Demandeur : "Hey toi qui bosse dans l'informatique, tu peux m'aider pour mon problme d'ordinateur !"
- Moi : "C'est pas si simple tu sais moi je fais des logiciels pour d'autres entreprises, c'est pas trop le mme domaine du coup je ne peux t'aider"   ::whistle2::

----------


## Invit

> la propention des victimes -> proportion


Non, propension avec un S.  :;):

----------


## tourlourou

> Voici quelques fautes  corriger : 
> aprs qu'il a pass // c'tait correct
> la propention des victimes -> proportion // non : propension

----------


## tomlev

Moi ce qui me fait marrer c'est les gens qui me demandent de l'aide sur l'utilisation d'un logiciel que je connais absolument pas... mais ils sont persuads que puisque je suis informaticien, je dois forcment savoir comment a marche  ::aie:: 
Cela dit, en gnral il y a toujours moyen de s'en sortir en fouillant un peu dans les menus... ce qu'ils auraient trs bien pu faire eux-mmes d'ailleurs  ::furieux:: 

Petite illustration :


Source XKCD

----------


## Robin56

> Moi ce qui me fait marrer c'est les gens qui me demandent de l'aide sur l'utilisation d'un logiciel que je connais absolument pas... mais ils sont persuads que puisque je suis informaticien, je dois forcment savoir comment a marche


Et le pire dans tout a c'est que a marche. tant de grands utilisateurs des moteurs de recherche et des IHM en tout genre, on arrive alors  "paratre" connaisseur sur des applications inconnues 5 minutes auparavant.

----------


## Jordel

Ma situation prfre...
- Je ne comprends pas, y'a plus rien qui marche pourtant j'ai fait ce que tu m'as dit la dernire fois... J'ai effac des programmes pour avoir de la place pour en remettre des nouveaux.
- Et t'as fait quoi exactement ?
- Bah, j'ai effac le dossier "Program Files" et des trucs dans "Windows" car a prenait de la mmoire !
-  ::calim2:: 

Triste monde !!!

----------


## dolu02

> Oh oui les 6 comme quasiment tout informaticien (l'exemple des barres d'outils est tellement vrai).
> 
> Voil d'o vient le fait qu'aprs ce stade, toute personne ayant des comptences dans le domaine devient volontairement peu loquace sur le sujet. Et dsormais je botte en touche :
> - Demandeur : "Hey toi qui bosse dans l'informatique, tu peux m'aider pour mon problme d'ordinateur !"
> - Moi : "C'est pas si simple tu sais moi je fais des logiciels pour d'autres entreprises, c'est pas trop le mme domaine du coup je ne peux t'aider"


Idem pour moi, j'explique que ce n'est pas le mme mtier.
T'as dj demand  un maon de refaire ton lectricit? Pourtant ils bossent tous les 2 dans le batiment!

Et je rajoute que mme pour moi a m'emm... de faire ces choses. Et c'est vrai puisqu'en 5/6 ans je n'ai pas reformat mon PC.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## MigouW

Bonjour,




> C'est vrai  personne ne s'est pench sur la rdaction d'un modle de document  faire signer avant intervention...


Tu parles d'un document qui dirait : 



> Je sousign ............................ , demandant l'aide de ...............(vous, nous bref les gens qui s'y connaissent) certifie que je : 
> 
>  - Reconnat ne pas m'y connatre en informatique
>  - Accepte les conseils de la personne venu m'aider
>  - Ne ferai pas obstacle au insinuation de la personne sus-nomme (visite de sites pornos/ tlchargements/ toolbar / etc.)
>  - Ne ferai plus appel  la personne sus-nomme aprs que celle-ci ait termin son intervention
>  - Serai plus attentif aux messages  lors de l'installation de logiciel.
>  - N'installerai plus les dernires moticones MSN  la mode
>  - N'installerai plus de toolbar
> ...


Si vous avez d'autres ides je vous en prie!

----------


## xdbob

Ah la triste loi de Murphy ... personne n'y chappe.  ::cry::

----------


## Sunchaser

Ma mthode pour refroidir toute personne s'approchant (mais ceci est du a mon "vcu" (je ne prtends pas ici qu'il soit glorieux)):
. Si on me dit "ah mais toi ! tu touches un peu a l'informatique toi !"
-> de suite, je renvoie "oui, mais tu sais, a la base, je suis cuisinier" ... et hop ! un de refroidi
. Si on me dit "ah mais toi ! tu sais cuisiner !"
-> de suite, je renvoie "oui, mais tu sais, a la base, j'tais moniteur d'escalade" ... et hop ! un de refroidi
. Si on me dit "ah mais toi ! t'tais escaladeur !" (ou toute autre rflexion de merde du genre varappeur, ou je ne sais trop quoi qui me fou en rage et me donne des envies faon Dexter, mais j'ai pas la seringue magique pour endormir les victimes)
-> de suite, je renvoie "oui, mais tu sais, maintenant, je passe mon temps assis devant mon cran, et j'ai t malade, etc ..." ... et hop ! un de refroidi
Etc, etc ...

De ce fait, les gens ne m'aiment pas, croient tous que je suis un sombre abruti, qui ne sait rien faire de ses 10 doigts, maladroit, fainant, faible, rleur, asocial, ... on me regarde de travers, ya gure que les chiens qui semblent mapprcier, mais ...  qu'est ce que j'ai la paix !  ::mouarf:: 

(bon, allez, j'exagre un peu, mais ... ya tout de mme du vrai quelquepart la dedans)

----------


## Robin56

> Et c'est vrai puisqu'en 5/6 ans je n'ai pas reformat mon PC.


Ah c'est quelque chose que je n'ai jamais compris a. Comment un utilisateur novice arrive en 1 semaine chrono  pourrir son ordinateur de virus en tout genre et saturer son disque dur ? Alors qu'en comparaison, un informaticien (mme sans antivirus, sans parefe, avec un client torrent et j'en passe) n'arrivera pas  chopper un seul virus et gardera une machine viable bien plus longtemps. 

Je n'ai jamais compris ce mystre ? (c'est peut tre  cause des GIF anims de jolies filles, a doit inciter au clic)

@MigouW : Bon courage pour trouver un signataire, mme moi je signe pas ton document si je demande tes services  ::P:

----------


## MigouW

> Je n'ai jamais compris ce mystre ? (c'est peut tre  cause des GIF anims de jolies filles, a doit inciter au clic)
> 
> @MigouW : Bon courage pour trouver un signataire, mme moi je signe pas ton document si je demande tes services


Ahhhhhhh les jolies filles...  ::salive:: 

Pour le document, c'est soit on signe soit je touche pas la bcane  ::twisted::

----------


## bubulemaster

Pour ma part, un jour quelqu'un ma pos une question sur un problme matriel. J'ai fait le tour des manipulations qu'elle avait fait.
J'en voyait une de plus, alors je lui ai donn.
Elle m'a gratifi d'un "c'est la premire fois que quelqu'un me donne un conseil intelligent"
Et j'ai su plus tard que a n'avait pas fonctionn et la rflexion que la personne a eu quand a n'a pas fonctionn : "En fait il est aussi nul que les autres".

De rien, c'tait un conseil gratuit, j'aime les compliments  ::(:

----------


## ProgVal

> Tu parles d'un document qui dirait : 
> 
> 
> Si vous avez d'autres ides je vous en prie!


J'ai lu et j'accepte les conditions de rparation sans les avoir lues, bien sr.

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> Ma mthode pour refroidir toute personne s'approchant (mais ceci est du a mon "vcu" (je ne prtends pas ici qu'il soit glorieux)):
> . Si on me dit "ah mais toi ! tu touches un peu a l'informatique toi !"
> -> de suite, je renvoie "oui, mais tu sais, a la base, je suis cuisinier" ... et hop ! un de refroidi
> . Si on me dit "ah mais toi ! tu sais cuisiner !"
> -> de suite, je renvoie "oui, mais tu sais, a la base, j'tais moniteur d'escalade" ... et hop ! un de refroidi
> . Si on me dit "ah mais toi ! t'tais escaladeur !" (ou toute autre rflexion de merde du genre varappeur, ou je ne sais trop quoi qui me fou en rage et me donne des envies faon Dexter, mais j'ai pas la seringue magique pour endormir les victimes)
> -> de suite, je renvoie "oui, mais tu sais, maintenant, je passe mon temps assis devant mon cran, et j'ai t malade, etc ..." ... et hop ! un de refroidi
> Etc, etc ...
> 
> ...


Tu peux essayer aussi:

"ah mais toi ! t'tais escaladeur !" Oui, mais a c'tait avant l'accident. Depuis je n'ai plus le droit  cause de ma condamnation pour "homicide involontaire pour ngligence". C'est comme a que je suis devenu informaticien. J'ai pass mon diplme pendant mon anne de prison avec un copain qui m'a aid (un gars super sympa, condamn pour usurpation d'identit et escroquerie).

----------


## elbj

"_J'ai touch  rien et d'un coup a n'a plus march._"

Maiiiiis ouiiiiiiii  ::roll::

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> "_J'ai touch  rien et d'un coup a n'a plus march._"
> 
> Maiiiiis ouiiiiiiii


J'ai travaill en maintenance et le PC d'un client s'teignait aprs quelques minutes de fonctionnement.
=> Cas classique de mise en scurit pour cause de surchauffe.

Aprs dmontage on a pu voir le problme.
Une tranche de Chorizo bloquait le ventilo du processeur.

Bien sr le client en question a ni Mordicus avoir ouvert sa machine...
(et pour finir on a d lui changer et faire semblant de le croire car c'tait un gros client et qu'il ne fallait pas le vexer)

----------


## selinav

Moi ce qui m'clate c'est ceux qui demande de formater le PC.




> - T'as les CD de restauration?
> - Ben non, y'avait pas de CD.


10 fois / 10 !!

ou bien dernirement



> - Quelle est ta version de windows?
> - XP


en arrivant  la maison, en fait on se rend compte que c'est un Vista

----------


## olaxius

bonjour,
le pire pour moi c'est



> Dis donc, je pensais pas que a prendrait autant de temps. Y'en a encore pour longtemps ? .


Tu donnes de ton temps et l la personne te dis :
"t'es bien gentil mon grand mais j'ai pas que a  faire il faut que j'aille chercher mes enfants ..."
Sous entendu je pensais que t'etais plus malin que a ! ::cry:: 

Encore ce matin ou la DRH m'appelle  09h50 car outlook plante il faut que je vienne tout de suite (et tant pis pour les autres) car elle s'en va  10h00.
Qd je lui retorqueq que ce n'est pas certain que je trouves en 8mn , celle ci s'en offusque   ::aie:: 
Mais bon je ne lui en veut pas c'est qu'une DRH (y ka fo kon)

----------


## ProgVal

C'est drle de constater  quel point les rponses  ce fil sont  l'oppos de celles de celui-ci :  http://www.developpez.net/forums/d1102950/club-professionnels-informatique/actualites/idees-avez-lutilisateur-final-lors-developpement-application/

----------


## Robin56

> C'est drle de constater  quel point les rponses  ce fil sont  l'oppos de celles de celui-ci :  http://www.developpez.net/forums/d1102950/club-professionnels-informatique/actualites/idees-avez-lutilisateur-final-lors-developpement-application/


Car nous sommes tous qu'une belle bande d'hypocrite  ::roll::

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> C'est drle de constater  quel point les rponses  ce fil sont  l'oppos de celles de celui-ci :  http://www.developpez.net/forums/d1102950/club-professionnels-informatique/actualites/idees-avez-lutilisateur-final-lors-developpement-application/


N'est ce pas ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## satenske

Y'a aussi les gens qui viennent nous voir pour la tl casse ou le dcodeur qui ne marche pas.... 
Comme si tout ce qui avait un petit peu d'ltronique dedans tait forcment de l'informatique.... 
Et le pire, c'est quand on dit, euuh, j'sais pas j'suis informaticien je ne m'y connais pas,  mais que quand mme, par gentillesse, on y jette un coup d'il et qu'on y arrive... (l'habitude de googler et de lire de la doc srement) et ben comme par hasard on se fait rappeler tout le temps aprs :mrg:

Enfin bon, pour se consoler, de temps en temps j'ai le droit  une bouteille de vin, pour rparer un pc, c'est toujours a de pris xD
(et une fois, j'ai eu 100euros, l j'tais content!)

----------


## gyhelle

Vous avez de drles d'amis. Les miens me respectent quand je les aide, et mme quand je ne peux pas. Mais c'est vrai aussi que j'ai pas chop la grosse tte parce que j'ai quelques comptences informatiques de plus qu'eux.

----------


## Robin56

> Vous avez de drles d'amis. Les miens me respectent quand je les aide, et mme quand je ne peux pas. Mais c'est vrai aussi que j'ai pas chop la grosse tte parce que j'ai quelques comptences informatiques de plus qu'eux.


Suggres-tu que nous aurions chopp la grosse tte ?  ::aie::

----------


## satenske

Sauf que quand ce sont des amis, a va, mais pour ma part, la plupart du temps ce sont plus des connaissances, ou "alors, y'a le pre d'un ami qui m'a dit qu'il avait appris par ta sur que tu te dbrouillais en informatique"

----------


## Shaidak

> [...]y'a *le pre d'un ami* qui m'a dit qu'il avait appris par *ta sur*[...]


[troll] Le problme se situe donc ailleurs ...  ::aie::  [/troll]

Pour ma part il existe 2 catgories d'utilisateurs : ceux qui sont prts  apprendre, qui admettent leurs erreurs sans tenter lamentablement d'taler leur science et les autres.
Ceux que j'aide se situent dans la 1re catgorie  ::mrgreen::  mais j'admets avoir dj t confront  pas mal d'exemples voqus.

----------


## Invit

> Sauf que quand ce sont des amis, a va, mais pour ma part, la plupart du temps ce sont plus des connaissances, ou "alors, y'a le pre d'un ami qui m'a dit qu'il avait appris par ta sur que tu te dbrouillais en informatique"


- Sinon tu fais quoi dans la vie ?
- Informaticien.
- Ah oui ? Justement, j'ai mon pc qui...

Maintenant, quand je veux tre tranquille et que je me fous de mon interlocuteur, je rponds administrateur de bases de donnes).

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> - Sinon tu fais quoi dans la vie ?
> - Informaticien.
> - Ah oui ? Justement, j'ai mon pc qui...
> 
> Maintenant, quand je veux tre tranquille et que je me fous de mon interlocuteur, je rponds administrateur de bases de donnes).


Y a aussi:
"Je suis informaticien au trsor public. Je m'occupe des systmes qui auto-remplissent les formulaires de dclaration et cherchent les fraudes fiscales".

Tu peux tre sr qu'normment de raseurs te tiendrons loign de leur ordinateur ... au cas o  ::D:

----------


## Evocatii

Le pire qui me soit arriv : on a su que j'tais "informaticien" (je suis dveloppeur, pas rparateur de PC, CONNARD !) et on m'a demand de venir aider pour une TV qui ne fonctionnait plus. Comme c'tait une dame ge assez proche de notre famille, j'ai t d'accord.

Deux semaines aprs, cette dame me rappelle et m'explique que deux de ses amies ont aussi un problme avec leur TV et que je serais un ange de passer chez elles.

Bref, je me suis retrouv  dpanner trois TV en deux semaines. C'est juste l'enfer, parce que chaque TV a son propre logiciel hyper mal foutu et pas intuitif. Et on se retrouve  lire le manuel de la TV de A  Z.  lire le manuel du dcodeur de A  Z. Et  lire le manuel du deuxime dcodeur de A  Z. Etc.

Et j'ajouterais que bien souvent, ce qu'on fait est  la porte de tout le monde, il suffit de lire ce fucking manual, mais a se fait pas en 30 secondes !

Et le pire :

- "Je te dois combien ?"

- "Mais non, rien du tout, a me fait plaisir de rendre service !"

----------


## Robin56

> Et j'ajouterais que bien souvent, ce qu'on fait est  la porte de tout le monde, il suffit de lire ce fucking manual, mais a se fait pas en 30 secondes !


RTFM.

----------


## Lyche

j'ai rgl ce problme de terme "informaticien" je dis "je suis dveloppeur" ou "je suis gestionnaire de bases de donnes". Comme pas mal de monde ne comprends pas, je suis pas embt  ::aie:: .


Sinon je sais pas si j'en avais dj parl, mais je me rappel de mon stage en entreprise chez un rparateur informatique. On voit dbarqu une femme (35-40ans) avec son CRT (gros 17'' bien encombrant) et nous dis "je comprends pas, il marche plus"

On le regarde avec mon patron de stage, branchement, test classique de dmarrage, rien ! mme pas la loupiotte de la veille, jusqu' ce qu'on aperoive une tche marron en forme de cercle sur l'cran. On retourne demander  la cliente..



> Bah, c'est mon pot de fleures qui est l, le marron c'est parce que je l'arrose, mais je l'ai enlev pour vous apporter l'cran.


Il est reconnu scientifiquement que l'lectronique et l'eau font bon mnage.  ::aie::

----------


## tomlev

> (je suis dveloppeur, pas rparateur de PC, CONNARD !)


Un peu de respect pour les rparateurs de PC, c'est pas un mtier honteux...

----------


## thorium90

Ma mre  une rplique qu'elle clame haut et fort avec une fiert innommable devant tout les invits qu'elle reoit quand je suis chez elle :

- " Moi, j'ai toujours dit, on a le droit de ne pas tous savoir, mais on a pas le droit de ne pas savoir  qui demander !"

Et forcment, si c'est du domaine info, ce sera pour ma pomme. Le pire c'est que tout le monde est d'accord avec elle  ::?:

----------


## Evocatii

> RTFM.


 ::mrgreen:: 




> Un peu de respect pour les rparateurs de PC, c'est pas un mtier honteux...


Oh, je disais vraiment pas a dans ce sens l ! Je voulais juste souligner que pour les gens en gnral, informaticien = rparer des PC du matin au soir.

----------


## Robin56

> Ma mre  une rplique qu'elle clame haut et fort avec une fiert innommable devant tout les invits qu'elle reoit quand je suis chez elle :
> 
> - " Moi, j'ai toujours dit, on a le droit de ne pas tous savoir, mais on a pas le droit de ne pas savoir  qui demander !"


On peut tromper 1000 fois 1000 personnes mais on ne peut tromper 1000 fois 1000 personnes ! Ah non c'est pas a..

----------


## chico200987

Pour ma part, ce qui me revient le plus souvent et qui mnerve c'est les : "Alors c'est quoi ?" / "Alors a marche ?" alors que je viens a peine d'appuyer sur le bouton Power -_-

Par ailleurs, j'ai aussi lNORME poids dtre dveloppeur et dtre assimil un rparateur PC (et comme Evocatii le dit, absolument aucun manque de respect dans ce que je dis tout comme je n'en ai pas vu dans ce qu'il a dit, #parano) et que a chaque nouvelle connaissance, y'a toujours *au moins* un PC qui ne fonctionne pas -_-

J'ai pas teste le coup du "Admin de DB" ca peut-tre pas mal, parceque quand je dis developpeur on me demande toujours des precisions donc ca fini en "je fais des programmes" ... "ah donc t'es informatitien, ca tombe bien..."

----------


## Invit

> J'ai pas teste le coup du "Admin de DB" ca peut-tre pas mal, parceque quand je dis developpeur on me demande toujours des precisions donc ca fini en "je fais des programmes" ... "ah donc t'es informatitien, ca tombe bien..."


Ouais, le coup du dba va demander des explications et suivant ce que je veux, je suis plus ou moins cryptique mais si je veux tre clair, je rsume  informaticien et on retombe dans le travers que l'on connait tous ici.

----------


## xelab

Ah ah a me rappelle un truc rcent qui m'est arriv: j'arrive chez mon pre, et l gros traquenard au bout d'un quart d'heure: "j'ai un ami qui a un souci avec son ordi, je lui ai dit que tu passerais". Merci papa de me laisser le choix videmment... Et l je dbarque chez un gars qui avait un windows XP d'origine (de 2001) jamais mis  jour. Et son seul souhait tait d'installer Incredimail, logiciel  fuir tant qu'on peut...  ::aie::

----------


## Squisqui

> Ah c'est quelque chose que je n'ai jamais compris a. Comment un utilisateur novice arrive en 1 semaine chrono  pourrir son ordinateur de virus en tout genre et saturer son disque dur ? Alors qu'en comparaison, un informaticien (mme sans antivirus, sans parefe, avec un client torrent et j'en passe) n'arrivera pas  chopper un seul virus et gardera une machine viable bien plus longtemps.


Faut dire que le PC est pourris ds l'achat (softs constructeurs inutiles, softs publicitaires, tousa...).

Que dire des concours d'uptime de plusieurs annes ? A part, vive l'lectricit  ::aie::

----------


## Celfique

En tant que dveloppeur, j'ai le mme problme.
Une parade qui fonctionne dans 95% des cas c'est : "Ok, amne le moi  l'occasion".
Pour les 5% restant, je me dplace, mais toujours avec la mme devise : "Quand un homme a faim, mieux vaut lui apprendre  pcher que de lui donner un poisson" - Confucius.
Donc en cas de rcidive, rponse imparable : "Google est ton ami". D'exprience, les gens sont trs attentif quand on reviens (ben oui... deux semaine pour rgler un problme d'une soire, a vaccine sur les prjugs hollywoodiens...)




> Envoy par thorium90 Voir le message
> ...
> - " Moi, j'ai toujours dit, on a le droit de ne pas tous savoir, mais on a pas le droit de ne pas savoir  qui demander !"


Moi je dirais plutt : "On a le droit de ne pas savoir, mais on a le devoir de vouloir apprendre"

Mais heureusement qu'il reste des ignorants, sinon le march de l'informatique serait moins fructueux (Le malheur des uns fait le bonheur des autres).

----------


## nico84

Une petite anecdote pour vous consoler...

Je fais aussi un peu de plomberie et une fois invit chez une amie d'ami elle me signale que a tombe bien son lavabo est bouch depuis 1 semaine  ::aie:: 

Je vais voir, commence  dmonter et... 1 litre de destop sur les mains  ::oops::  Ca brle le destop  ::oops::  ::oops::  ::oops::  ... et pas de lavabo pour se laver les mains !!! Elle a juste pas dit qu'elle avait vid le bidon dans le lavabo la veille  ::cry:: 

Je finis de dmonter. Le siphon est tout rouill, le joint pourri part en lambeaux, et l je me rends compte que comme on est samedi soir a va tre difficile d'en trouver un de rechange donc impossible de remonter  ::(: 

Quand j'explique a  la donzelle je comprends  sa tte que "c'est pire qu'avant par ma faute". Visiblement elle me souponne d'avoir sabot exprs pour pouvoir revenir la draguer. Elle conclue par "c'est pas grave lundi j'appellerai un pro".

Lundi je suis quand mme revenu avec un joint neuf, j'ai tout remont, et finalement elle avait l'air presque triste quand elle a compris que non c'tait pas un plan drague  :8O: 

La semaine d'aprs j'ai les mains qui ont pel de partout, et maintenant je dis juste que je suis informaticien. PAS PLOMBIER  ::evilred::

----------


## steep0001

Il y a pire dans l'horreur, perso je suis aussi dveloppeur et on m'appelle rgulirement galement pour des rparations d'ordi sur des machines qui ont plutt besoin d'tre recycles, mais en prime, on me demande souvent de rparer ou configurer ou juste "jeter un oeil"  tout ce qui est branch sur une prise de courant!!!!! tlphone (portable inclus), tl, lecteur-graveur dvd, et tout un tas d'autre truc.
Maintenant je me prends plus la tte, je prends que les ordis, et je les prends chez moi pour tre tranquille!  ::mouarf::

----------


## Robin56

> La semaine d'aprs j'ai les mains qui ont pel de partout, et maintenant je dis juste que je suis informaticien. PAS PLOMBIER


Pourtant pour draguer ta donzelle, c'est plus facile de dire que tu es plombier  ::P:  (bon par contre il faut dire adieu  tes mains).

----------


## Sunchaser

> Lundi je suis quand mme revenu avec un joint neuf, j'ai tout remont, et finalement elle avait l'air presque triste quand elle a compris que non c'tait pas un plan drague 
> d:


Roooooooo,pinaise ! Allez, avoue, c'est pas un peu tordu a comme plan drague ?!?
 ::mouarf:: 

Aller jusqu'a se tremper les mains dans le destop ! incroyable ... ::roll::

----------


## nu_tango

> Je voulais juste souligner que pour les gens en gnral, informaticien = rparer des PC du matin au soir.


+1000. Avec la fameuse phrase "Tiens toi qui t'y connais..." accesoirement tu peux faire aussi rparateur de tl, de tlphone portable, de <choisir l'objet qui a plus ou moins un vague rapport avec l'informatique>  ::D:

----------


## iksarfighter

Tous les jours je regarde ce site : http://www.pebkac.fr/ il y a plein de pbs d'interface chaise-clavier et les commentaires posts  la suite sont souvent trs instructifs.

Ce qui m'nerve le plus c'est le mec  qui l'on donne son avis et qui 30s plus tard pose devant toi la mme question  quelqu'un d'autre, comme si toi tu tais un idiot  ::?:  a c'est le champion du monde  ::mouarf::  !

----------


## dewind

> Aprs dmontage on a pu voir le problme.
> Une tranche de Chorizo bloquait le ventilo du processeur.


Non tu plaisantes !!

Moi le truc qui me sidre c'est tu as un gars qui te demande:
- Dis moi tu peux m'installer un anti-virus
- Non mais si t'es rest longtemps sans antivirus a pourrait avoir des rpercutions sur ton ordi (dans le genre le mettre en rad)
- Oh laisse a fait pas longtemps que j'ai plus le mien.
- Ok mais je dcline toute responsabilit  ::mouarf:: 
- Pas de soucis t'inquite pas.

Mais quelques jours plus tard au tlphone:
- Dis donc mon ordinateur ne fonctionne plus est ce que tu es sr que ton antivirus est bon.
- Je t'avais dit que...
- Non mais tu m'as pas dit a comme a moi mes donnes sont perdues.
Dans mon fort intrieur: ah mais tu veux que je fasse quoi pour toi.

----------


## xelab

> - Dis moi tu peux m'installer un anti-virus
> - Non mais si t'es rest longtemps sans antivirus a pourrait avoir des rpercussions sur ton ordi (dans le genre le mettre en rad)


 :8O:  ?? Premire fois que j'entends a...

----------


## dewind

Bah oui en moyenne combien faut de temps pour que ton ordi sans antivirus soit infect par un virus ? L je te raconte une autre anecdote.

Un gars vient me voir avec son ordi qui est rest sans protection (ou avec une mauvaise protection sans maj). Donc comme d'hab je me mets dessus je lui mets un joli antivirus et l je scanne.

Au dbut, tout va bien. Jusqu' un certain pourcentage, et l les fichiers exe de ces prcieux logiciels sont tous infects, et la seule soluce que l'antivirus aie trouv c'est la suppression. D'abord c'tait la suite office (bon l je me dis pas de soucis au pire je rinstalle) et l a va sur les autocad, les encarta dont j'ai pas les setup. L j'ai mis le scan en pause au moment ou ce monstre d'antivirus commenait  s'attaquer au fichier de ... windows ::calim2::

----------


## gwinyam

Le plus simple, si vous voulez pleurer/rire, c'est de lire : http://www.pebkac.fr  ::zoubi::

----------


## Fabiani

Salut  tous,

Je vais me faire l'avocat du diable mais je pense que le pc n'est pas encore arriv  maturit. Encore trop compliqu et trop instable pour l'utilisateur lambda. C'est comme si on pense que n'importe qui va changer les injecteurs d'une voiture sans aucune connaissance. Avant de pouvoir utiliser 'normalement' un pc il faut avoir une base pour comprendre les manips  faire.
J'ai un site, et mes fichiers sont en .rar, je peux vous dire que le trois quart des gens ne savent les ouvrir. Quand j'en envoie un (.rar) par mail c'est la mme chose, je dois les recompresser en .zip. Il y a beaucoup de secrtaires, de cadres donc pas que des personnes du 3me age. Ils ne comprennent pas la foison de formats diffrents en archivages comme en musiques ou en vido,les logiciels diffrents qu'il faut utiliser pour les manipuler (les payants ou les autres).Par dfaut windows masque les extentions (mauvais choix  mon gout) donc ils ne savent pas la diffrence entre un .exe, un racourci, un bmp, un .dll etc... Je ne parle mme pas du reste (32bits vs 64bits, trojans,spyware,virus,... ,monter des isos..) tout a est trop complexe, d'un autre ct il y a une grande flexibilit du systme.Il y a autant de pc diffrents que d'utilisateurs (presque!) donc c'est la foire.Pour un mme problme logiciel ou matriel(cm,cg,ram), chez certains une solution s'avrera bonne chez d'autres inoprante.
Autour de moi, javertis souvent de ne pas accepter des installations de logiciels non dsirs, et depuis, ds qu'une boite de dialogue s'affiche (fin d'une maj) on m'appelle pour demander si 'j'appuie sur OK ou sur la croix' . Tout est dit.

Salutations.

----------


## Ltitia

salut,
fervente utilisatrice de GNU/Linux, je passe un certain temps devant mon PC. Du coup, mes collgues pensent que je dois tout savoir et me demande souvent quel est le meilleur antivirus, comment on fait pour dformater (sisi) le disque dur, toussa, toussa.  ::calim2:: 
En gnral, je rigole et je leur envoie les liens secourables. Je ne suis pas informaticienne.

Pour rebondir sur ce que disait Fabiani. Il est normal que la moyenne des utilisateurs ne sachent pas ce qui se passe sous le capot de leur PC. Ils utilisent l'outil, c'est tout ce qu'on leur demande. Leurs comptences ne sont pas en informatique.  un informaticien, on demande de connatre cet outil, normal.
Et je peux te dire que quand je reois du .rar,.docx en m'entend de loin. Je suis lgrement libriste sur les bords et diffuser en masse des informations sur des formats ferms, a m'horripile. Perso, si j'envoie des .tar.gz, je pense pas que a le fasse.

@+

----------


## satenske

Fabiani, en quoi est-ce regrettable de devoir envoyer ton fichier en .zip plutt qu'en .rar, c'est regrettable de ne pas pouvoir utiliser un format libre plutt que le propritaire? :p 

Je suis assez d'accord sur ce que tu as dit dans l'ensemble, les gens ne savent pas se servir d'un ordinateur, et si la detection du systeme de fichier par windows ne marche pas et qu'ils n'arrivent pas  ouvrir le fichier simplement en double cliquant, ils sont perdus, c'est un fait, mais on ne peut pas leurs en vouloir non plus... 
Je ne pense pas que l'utilisateur lambda pense  utiliser Google (ou autre moteur de recherche). 
et  mon avis, ce n'est pas prs de changer, donc le plus simple c'est d'envoyer des fichiers qu'ils puissent ouvrir simplement :
utiliser le format zip par exemple, privilgier le doc ou l'odt au docx (oui oui, encore beaucoup de monde utilise Office 2003) et voil ! 




> Pour un mme problme logiciel ou matriel(cm,cg,ram), chez certains une solution s'avrera bonne chez d'autres inoprante.


L'utilisateur, il doit savoir se servir un minimum de l'ordinateur, d'accord, mais ce n'est pas son boulot que de le rparer! Si ta voiture est en panne et ne dmarre plus, tu l'emmene chez le garagiste, et bien c'est pareil, tu sais te servir des commandes qui sont dessus, mais tu ne va pas sous le capot sauf pour remettre de l'huile ou du liquide de refroidissement, un ordinateur, pour un utilisateur lambda, c'est pareil, il sait s'en servir, mais en cas de problme, c'est logique qu'il ne sache pas rgler le problme.
Aprs je te l'accorde, les ordinateurs ont beaucoup plus de problme que les voitures, mais avec le temps a se rsorberas (rien que Windows, les bsod sont de moins en moins frquent)!

----------


## Fabiani

Salut,

Je suis d'accord sur ce que vous dites mais je me suis mal exprim.Je ne dis pas qu'il faut que les utilisateurs connaissent ce qu'il y a sous le capot, j'aurai d prendre l'exemple du changement de roue plutt que des injecteurs !!
non, ce que je dis c'est qu'un pc ce n'est pas une un tlphone,une tv,une radio, un mp3 ou une chaine hifi, faut mettre un peu les mains dans le cambouis pour l'utiliser mme au minimum sinon on devra tre assist  vie ou aller vers une multitude de problmes dus  une mauvaise manuvre (formatage,perte de fichiers,virus,fishing...) sans compter le reste.Combien de personnes ont achet des jeux qui n'ont aucune chance de tourner sur leur machine car ils connaissent que dalle aux cartes graphiques, aux procs, etc...le succs des consoles ne doit pas y tre tranger. Aprs on a des ractions  l'origine de ce post, mais je crois qu'il faut avoir le courage de dire que le pc n'est pas fait pour tout le monde.En tout cas actuellement.

Salutations.

----------


## Kaluza

> mais je crois qu'il faut avoir le courage de dire que le pc n'est pas fait pour tout le monde.


C'est pour a qu'Apple et ses macs marche si bien.

Dsol...

----------


## satenske

Fabiani, je suis en fait d'accord avec toi! 

De l  dire que le pc n'est pas fait pour tout le monde, je sais pas, (quoique, les voitures, c'est un peu pareil, quand on voit certains conducteurs.....). 
Mais je pense qu'on a quand mme fait des progrs, entre aujourd'hui et il y a dix ans... 
Il y a toujours actuellement des personnes qui ne savent pas s'en servir et qui ne sauront jamais, mais les enfants de nos jours, on a presque l'impression que c'est inn! 
Donc, c'est sr, il restera toujours des gens qui ne savent pas s'en servir, comme il ya toujours eu des mauvais conducteurs ou des mauvais cuisinier ou des gens qui n'ont pas le sens de l'orientation, mais je pense que cela va en s'amliorant! 

Dj, si dans l'ducation (Franais en tout cas) on faisait une initiation aux nouvelles technologies, a irait peut tre mieux (jentends vraiment connatre la base: savoir ce que c'est qu'un OS, CM, CG, CPU, RAM, ROM, les diffrentes extensions, et surtout, apprendre  se documenter/chercher sur Google) 
Toujours est-il qu'actuellement, beaucoup de gens ne savent pas se servir d'un ordinateur, et il faut faire avec! Essayer de leurs envoyer des fichiers faciles  ouvrir, ne pas rler quand ils disent "je comprend pas, j'arrive pas  ouvrir ton fichier" et garder sa patience! En cas de problme, que la personne  appris que tu tais "informaticien" et donc qu'elle  besoin d'aide, et bien moi, mme si a peut m'ennuyer, je vais l'aider, mais j'essaye quand mme de former la personne, c'est pas gagn, mais on y arrive!

----------


## Squisqui

> Il y a toujours actuellement des personnes qui ne savent pas s'en servir  et qui ne sauront jamais, mais les enfants de nos jours, on a presque  l'impression que c'est inn!


inn, c'est un grand mot, ils savent surtout cliquer  toutes vitesse sans lire par rflexe, une IHM inconnue et il y a plus personne... Faut voir le nombre de rebut  WLM 2011 par rapport aux anciennes versions  ::aie::  (rorganisation du bordel encore plus en bordel, vive Pidgin).




> Dj, si dans l'ducation (Franais en tout cas) on faisait une initiation aux nouvelles technologies, a irait peut tre mieux (jentends vraiment connatre la base: savoir ce que c'est qu'un OS, CM, CG, CPU, RAM, ROM, les diffrentes extensions, et surtout, apprendre  se documenter/chercher sur Google)


Il existe le B2i et le C2i pour a (Brevet et Certificat Informatique et Internet). J'ai t trop vieux pour passer le B2i (collge). Mais je vais bientt entamer le C2i (DUT Mesures Physiques, donc tude sup' non-IT). Je pense faire un retour en fin de formation en Mars, histoire qu'on sache si la ligne C2i sur le CV vaut quelque chose.

----------


## sinasquax

> Aprs dmontage on a pu voir le problme.
> Une tranche de Chorizo bloquait le ventilo du processeur.
> 
> car c'tait un gros client et qu'il ne fallait pas le vexer


Tu m'tonnes que c'est un gros client, y a carrment de la bouffe dans son pc  ::):

----------


## MaitrePylos

Perso depuis que je demande 40 de l'heure (pour les potes et leur voisinage proche), ils m'coutent tous  :;): 

Ha oui, au dpart ils ont tous trouv des neveux, cousins, voisins qui ont fait le boulot  l'oeil, je n'ai t tranquille que 6 mois mais bon, cette anne on va  Eurodisney avec les enfants  :;):

----------


## satenske

> inn, c'est un grand mot, ils savent surtout cliquer  toutes vitesse sans lire par rflexe, une IHM inconnue et il y a plus personne... Faut voir le nombre de rebut  WLM 2011 par rapport aux anciennes versions  (rorganisation du bordel encore plus en bordel, vive Pidgin).


C'est pas faux, mais ils se dbrouillent quand mme bien mieux que mes parents ou grands parents ! APrs c'est sr que les gens n'aiment pas le changement, et a  toujours t comme a, peu importe les poques alors bon.... 




> Il existe le B2i et le C2i pour a (Brevet et Certificat Informatique et Internet). J'ai t trop vieux pour passer le B2i (collge). Mais je vais bientt entamer le C2i (DUT Mesures Physiques, donc tude sup' non-IT). Je pense faire un retour en fin de formation en Mars, histoire qu'on sache si la ligne C2i sur le CV vaut quelque chose.


J'ai t trop vieux pour le B2I, mais j'ai eu mon C2I, on apprend quelques trucs, mais ce n'est pas encore bien folichon (peut tre parce que je connaissais dj beaucoup de chose aussi) mais ce que je trouve de vraiment bien par contre, c'est que *enfin* ils apprennent au gens qu'on peut gnrer une table des matires sous word ou ooowriter!! 
et de mme pour les styles, combien de personnes ne savent pas se servir d'un traitement de texte? (bon, aprs, moi j'utilise LaTeX, mais bon)
Sinon, l'preuve thorique, c'est vrai que il y a pas mal de question de "culture gnrale" si je puis dire, et donc pour quelqu'un qui n'y connait rien, vu le nombre de questions, a va tre dur de tout bosser, mais au moins, aprs il sera  un niveau correct, au dessus de l'utilisateur lambda moyen!  ::): 


Ah, et pour la ligne C2I, vu qu'jsuis en DUT informatique, aucune utilit, mais on m'a propos de le passer gratuitement, et par curiosit, je voulais voire  quoi a ressemblait.... ^_^
Pour les autres, et bien on verra bien!

----------


## clavier12AZQSWX

la chose la plus haissante est celle que les gens ne disent pas quand on rpare leur **** pendant 2h : merci

----------


## bizulk

*On se voit jamais et j'aimerais que tu me le fasse gratuitement et vite.*
Dj quand tu te rends qu'on t'appelles que pour a, c'est dj lassant.
On ne te file aucun cadeau pour le service, bien que tu le fasses gentiment c'est pris pour un acquis. Tandis qu'eux te font payer le bricolage auto, la coiffure, etc... 
Depuis que je l'ai fais remarqu on me laisse plus tranquille.

*J'ai pas internet il faut que tu le fasses encore plus vite.*
Pire encore quand ils n'ont plus accs internet... Alors l il se souviennent de toi, toute la journe. J'avais un ami qui avait install pleins de pseudo antivirus, alors que je lui en avais dj install un. Des popups s'affichaient tout le temps. J'ai russi  les supprimer mais il n'avait plus d'accs au web  ::aie:: . Il m'a clairement fait comprendre que c'tait ma faute et s'tait point chez moi avec sa machine alors que j'tais en plein dmnagement... ::cry:: 
Une fois j'avais un couple d'amis qui n'arrivaient pas  ouvrir leur session windows qui se rinitialisaient ds l'entre du mot de passe. Pareil pour une machine de leur ami. Pas le temps de le faire avant trois semaines. Et bien elle a ral la meuf !  J'ai simplement propos de rendre la machine dans l'tat et le jeu s'est calm. Le plus drle tait leur ami qui ne me connaissait pas qui ne s'est jamais plaint et qui m'a fil un bon whisky  ::):  !


*J'ai perdu mes photos et mes films !*
Je le dis cache maintenant : je touche ton ordi gratuitement, tu me laches pour tout ce que tu as perdu, tu n'avais qu' le mettre sur un DD externe.

*Je me souviens plus du mot de passe & j'arrive pas  installer de logiciel*
H oui pour limiter la casse je fais un compte administrateur & un compte  pouvoir limit en expliquant pourquoi. Ca passe par une oreille et a ressort par l'autre.

*Je prfre que tu m'installes M. Office crack* 
C'est la meilleur quand je propose des alternatives gratuites.

*On ne te dit pas tout pour te faire perdre du temps*
J'avais un ami qui m'avait pass la carte de mre d'un ami  tester. Ben il m'avait pas dit qu'il avait foutu un coup de tournevis dessus. Je l'ai vu en regardant de prs les pistes.


*Je voudrais vendre ma vielle bcane  prix d'or et acheter une bte de course avec la thune*
Bien sur c'est toi qui recherches sur internet les annonces, ngocie, va chercher la machine et avance l'argent. Oh et au passage poste mon annonce stp !

Maintenant je limite au petit entourage, prviens qu'il perdront leurs photos et leurs films, que je n'installe pas de windows crack... Pour les autres je suis je suis dveloppeur systmes embarqus & temps rel avec une expertise Linux et j'aide volontiers ceux qui font l'effort d'utiliser une distrib Linux sur leur machine.
Et j'vite aussi d'utiliser leur machine, j'ai toujours piti de ces pauvres btes et je ne peux m'empcher d'essayer de les soulager.

----------


## bizulk

Je les invite aussi  rester pendant que je rpare leur machine. Au bout de deux j'adore voir leur malaise, parce qu'ils ont d'autres choses  faire bien sur mais c'est trs malpoli de partir ainsi, et puis sinon je mettrai encore 3 semaines  finir  ::lol::

----------


## nutsy2005

Je vous signale une erreur dans l'article : 

propention  => propension 

 ::): 

Edit : supra-grill mais la faute est tjs l !

----------


## clavier12AZQSWX

> Je les invite aussi  rester pendant que je rpare leur machine. Au bout de deux j'adore voir leur malaise, parce qu'ils ont d'autres choses  faire bien sur mais c'est trs malpoli de partir ainsi, et puis sinon je mettrai encore 3 semaines  finir



lol ! c'est bien un plan drague que tu dcris l ou tu le fais aussi avec les personnes "normales"

----------


## el_slapper

> Perso depuis que je demande 40 de l'heure (pour les potes et leur voisinage proche), ils m'coutent tous 
> 
> Ha oui, au dpart ils ont tous trouv des neveux, cousins, voisins qui ont fait le boulot  l'oeil, je n'ai t tranquille que 6 mois mais bon, cette anne on va  Eurodisney avec les enfants



.....mais il faut avoir le niveau. Je me suis dfinitivement fach avec le cousin de ma mre pour lequel j'ai imprudemment accept de modifier sa config internet. J'ai pas russi  utiliser sa box en mode routeur immdiatement, et il m'a foutu dehors. Peut-tre aurais-je fini par russir, peut-tre pas(je suis une tanche en rseau). Mais je n'ai mme pas eu le temps.

Au moins, j'ai bien dress ma femme : j'ai laiss en place la bidouille de Windows 7 qui demande 50 confirmations  chaque pet de mouche, et quand elle en voit une, elle clique sur "ne pas continuer". C'est lourd, mais a marche.

----------


## ManusDei

> *Je prfre que tu m'installes M. Office crack* 
> C'est la meilleur quand je propose des alternatives gratuites.


C'est illgal, je pourrais avoir des soucis au boulot, donc tu t'arranges avec quelqu'un d'autre  ::whistle2:: 
Je veux bien t'installer un truc gratuit, mais a fonctionne pas pareil, et comme c'est pas les trucs (insister sur le mot "trucs") que j'utilise, je sais pas m'en servir  ::):

----------


## Lordsephiroth

La chose qui me met hors de moi (mais je le cache bien) :

 - "mais t'as essay de faire la config pour remettre ton mail aprs le changement d'ordinateur ?"
 - "heu non, je sais pas faire a..."
 - "bon, tu connais l'adresse SMTP de ton fournisseur ?"
 - "ouais, je l'ai dans ce papier reu y a longtemps..."
 - "et ton mot de passe tu t'en souviens ?"
 - "ben oui... je suis pas gteuse" (la personne en question est une femme)
 - "ben... et le serveur IMAP, tu le connais ?"
 - "oui oui, c'est dans cet autre courrier"

Aprs 1 heure de bidouille sans succs, que la personne en question m'appelle... passe encore. Mais ne pas tester une seule fois l'install sous prtexte qu'on pense qu'on va faire faux... surtout sur un Mac...  ::cry:: 

Toute ressemblance avec un personnage existant de ma famille proche n'est bien videmment que hasard fortuit !

----------


## danielhagnoul

Bonjour

Aprs avoir lu le message d'ouverture de la discussion, j'avais bien des choses  vous dire, mais au fur et  mesure de la lecture des messages j'ai vu que tout avait dj t dit.

Cela me fait un bien fou de voir que je ne suis pas le seul  infoMartien  gar sur la plante des  infoNuls .  ::mouarf::

----------


## dewind

> mme si a peut m'ennuyer, je vais l'aider, mais j'essaye quand mme de former la personne, c'est pas gagn, mais on y arrive!


  ::ccool::  +1, je suis d'accord avec toi. Dans le style a fait : on nous casse la figure, mais on en redemande  ::aie:: . Qu'est ce que vous voulez je suis sr que chacun de nous a dj patin dans la choucroute et qu'on a t bien content quand quelqu'un nous a lanc un boue de sauvetage.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Flaburgan

> j'ai toujours piti de ces pauvres btes et je ne peux m'empcher d'essayer de les soulager.


Je crois que c'est l mon point faible, voir une machine  l'agonie, je suis oblig d'intervenir !

----------


## Nako_lito

Qqc de gnial aussi ... 

Lui : - "Bon, vu que tu touche en infos (le fail a t commis des annes en arrire :/), je voudrais passer sur 7. Comment je dois faire ?"

Moi : - "CD -> lecteur CD -> demarrage -> Lire"

Lui : - "Si je formate, je perd mes donnes ?"

Moi : - "Ouais"

Lui : - "Humm ... ennuyeux, y'a pas une autre mthode ?"

Moi : - "Tu peux te renseigner sur internet si c'est pas possible de faire une MAJ de XP vers 7, comme ca, pas de nouvelle install, t'as juste un mise a jour de ton systeme"

Lui : - "Oula, non, trop compliqu, je vais formater, mais sans perdre mes donnes"

Moi : - "Ouais, bah bonne chance  ::D: "

Qqc de bien fandar aussi, tu finis une install (par ce que bien souvent on dirait que les personnes dpannes ne sont pas all au delat du CE1, et donc ne savent pas lire pour faire une install), tu configure tout, tu vire ts les programmes au demarrage tt ca, les petits programmes qui vont bien etc. Tu repasse 1 semaine aprs, c'est tchernobyle dans l'ordi ... Et tu te mange le fameux "la prochaine fois, si c'est pour avoir un travail fait comme ca, j'appelerai qqn de comptent".

----------


## Invit

> on dirait que les personnes dpannes ne sont pas all au delat du CE1,


Attention avec ce genre d'assertions quand on enchaine ensuite les conjugaisons boiteuses des verbes du premier groupe au prsent de l'indicatif...  ::mouarf:: 




> tu configure tout, tu vire ts les programmes au demarrage tt ca, les petits programmes qui vont bien etc. Tu repasse 1 semaine aprs, c'est tchernobyle dans l'ordi ... Et tu te mange le fameux "la prochaine fois, si c'est pour avoir un travail fait comme ca, j'appelerai qqn de comptent".

----------


## NinjDS

Ceci-dit...

- Quand j'ai d installer une nouvelle porte dans ma maison, j'tais bien content de pouvoir contacter  TFWIGWD  ( The Friend Who is Good With Doors ). Pour ma porte automatique de garage, j'ai appel un indpendant pro.

- Quand j'ai voulu rajouter un disjoncteur  mon tableau lectrique pour alimenter mon thermostat d'ambiance, j'tais bien content d'avoir au tlphone  TFWIGWES  ( The Friend Who is Good With Electrical Setup ). Puis j'ai du remettre mon installation entire aux normes, et l, j'ai appel un indpendant pro.

- Quand j'ai voulu rafrachir ma porte d'entre, devant tout ce que les vendeurs essayaient de me vendre de gnial garantie 8000 ans etc., j'tais bien content d'aller chercher mes produits avec  TFWIGWP  ( The Friend Who is Good With Painting ) (oui ok c'est le mme que pour l'lectricit l). Puis quand il a fallu refaire toute la faade sur 2 tages, j'ai appel un indpendant pro.

Et Ctera. 

Tout a est du vcu.

Je raconte ma vie pour dire que bien qu'on soit trs demands, en tant qu'informaticiens, pour rparer le PC de maman, et faire marcher le nouveau jeu du neveu ; et bien que souvent, aussi, ce soit nervant parce que l'utilisateur ne comprends rien ; on est un maillon d'une chane, c'est un peu nombriliste de se dire accabl. Dites, le jour o un systme d'exploitation sera robuste comme une voiture ou une porte, alors on sera moins emm..d, non ?

Et que celui qui n'a jamais maudit son TFWIGWxyz parce que sa rparation n'a pas march me jette la premire pierre.

Bon, pour terminer, j'ajouterai quand mme que ce qui m'horripile personnellement c'est cette manie commune  tous de dire "oui c'est bizarre, je ne vois pas comment a a pu arriver l a". "BEN SI, C'EST TOI QUI L'Y A MIT, TU LE SAIS, MAIS TU VEUX PAS LE DIRE !". Quoiqu'en gnral je rpond plutt "Oui, a arrive, pas grave...".

 ::):

----------


## Lawsuit

Vous prcisez dans votre traduction d'article bnvolement, mais moi je peux confirmer que mme lorsque factur dans un cadre d'entreprise ce genre de raction se produit, en tmoignerais aussi des collgues.

J'offre mes services depuis un moment et je dirais que je suis quand mme prudent, je m'informe beaucoup auprs du client alors ca m'est arriv trs peu en 5 ans mais quand ca se produit, ca me semble alors encore plus absurde.
- J'aimerais faire formater mon ordinateur
- Trs bien (demande infos d'usage) vous avez des donnes  conservez?
- Non
- Trs bien, je veux confirmer avec vous que vous savez qu'une fois format et Windows rinstall l'ordinateur est vid de vos donnes, il sera comme le jour ou vous l'avez eu.
- wowi vide moi ca il y a rien d'important
*le jour mme qu'il est venu rcuprer son portable un appel*
- Je ne trouve plus mes photos et outlook ne marche pas
*palm face* Il a prit la peine de me dire qu'il n'avait rien d'important en plus ..   ::zen::  Mais le client tait correct au fond, il a compris qu'il avait perdu ses donnes par la suite et ou tait sa responsabilit dans tout ca au vu des avertissements que je lui avait prodigu.


Sinon je repense  2 clients qui ont perdu le droit de faire appel a mes services, les 2 seuls je crois bien. En fait trois, mais le troisime cest une tout autre histoire d'un ancien ami.

 ::fleche::  Le premier persuad tre "quelqu'un" dans le monde du country, avec un caractre de marde, il ne connaissait rien et tait le portrait type du nophyte qui veux que ca marche dans la minute, qui veux que tu te dplaces a 40km de ton atelier pour 0$, qui est agressif face a ce qu'il ne comprend pas, qui considre plus l'avis du beau-frre que d'un professionnel. Si ca peut vous donnez une ide le service technique de son FAI lui a demand de faire appel a un tech indpendant pour configurer sa boite mail car ces derniers n'arrivaient a rien avec lui. Il avait suivi les indications du support  moiti. Aprs avoir rcupr son ordinateur il ma envoy des emails en colre pour me dire que depuis que j'avais rpar son ordinateur internet ne fonctionnait plus. 

J'ai cru comprendre que IE tait devenu fureteur par dfaut  cause d'une mise a jour que j'ai autoris et son site perso qui tait en page d'accueil n'aimait pas IE, en suivant mes indications ca aurait prit maximum 5 minutes  rtablir Firefox  mais non, il tait trop stupide et hargneux pour vouloir rgl ca en adulte. (ce dernier point n'est que mon opinion) 

Il en est venu a profrez des menaces de mise en demeures si je ne me rendais pas a son domicile rpar ce que j'avais fais, Ah aussi avant d'en venir au email il m'avait raccroch au nez avant que je puisse l'aidez. 2 fois.

Au final je l'ai invitez  m'envoyez sa mise en demeure tant donn que je lui ai fais des propositions honntes pour rgl la situation et que de son cot il n'a fait aucun effort, je nai pas eu de remords et bien entendu je n'ai rien reu de tel. Il m'a envoyer comme ultime message qu'il allait me faire de la mauvaise publicit. C'est une bonne nouvelle, je n'ai pas besoin de mauvais clients de son genre alors tant mieux.

 ::fleche::  Le second barr de ma liste, un barbier  son compte qui m'a fait perdre temps et argent. Je prcise  son compte car ont pourrait s'attendre de quelqu'un qui a son entreprise qu'il soit un minimum sympathique avec ses pairs. 

Bref il avait un problme trs intermittent sur sa tour. Je suis donc all cueillir l'ordinateur a domicile tel que demand et j'ai mis sur un banc de travail en test, 6 heures plus tard il appelle, je DEVAIS avoir la solution NOW sinon il venait le rechercher (et ne paierait pas). Compltement absurde. Je lui ai expliqu autour de quoi tournait mon diagnostique mais qu'il n'tait pas encore prcis sur LA pice dfectueuse j'hsitais encore entre PSU ou le HDD. S'il ne voulait pas patient je lui ai dit que l'on pouvait remplacer le PSU et que si le trouble revenait on changerait le HDD. Il semblait alors mettre en doute mes comptences, je lui ai indiqu qu'avoir plus de temps je pourrais cibler la panne mais dans l'tat actuel je ne pouvais rien confirm, et que s'il ne voulait vraiment pas perdre de temps on avait qu'a changer les 2 morceaux et ce serait certain. Hey bien ca, ca l'a insult. 

Srieusement j'en cherche, j'en trouve des solutions, tu veux que ca aille hyper vite pour une rsolution en un coup sur problme qui se produit rarement, ncessairement tu vas faire du remplacement de pices qui ont probablement encore des annes dans le corps. Au final il m'a mme pas pay le prix de l'estim, dj je ne lui chargeais pas la cueillette. Ce dernier client me frustre encore un peu aujourd'hui. Au fond je me dit quand mme qu'en ces conditions il a pas pu avoir meilleur service ailleurs, ncessairement il va tre un client insatisfait. C'est possible que je soi pas le premier avec qui il ai fait affaire pour ce mme problme et qu'il se soit montr impatient  chaque fois causant ironiquement des dlais encore plus lev.

Ca fait du bien vid son sac.. lol!

----------


## abgech

Je ne suis pas trop ennuy par des demandes intempestives. Il faut dire que j'ai mis au point depuis passablement d'annes une stratgie efficace.

Lors d'une premire demande et en prsence d'une installation d'une quelconque gnration de Windows, je suggre au "client" de passer  Linux, que je lui fais volontiers l'installation en sauvegardant ses donnes. Ensuite, il n'aura plus  se proccuper d'anti-virus et autres dispositifs.
S'il accepte, un cas sur dix, je fais l'installation, que je protge par mot de passe _root_ que je garde pour moi (et que je donne au "client" dans une enveloppe ferme en lui disant de ne l'ouvrir qu'en cas de force majeure) et je n'entends plus parler de rien ; c'est moi qui, environ deux ans plus tard, lui propose de mettre  jour l'OS.

S'il n'accepte pas, neuf cas sur dix, je le dpanne rapidement, du genre : _vite fait, mal fait_ et basta.
En gnral, j'en entends de nouveau parler rapidement. Dans ce cas ma rponse est immuable : "_Je vous (tu, selon de degr d'intimit) ai propos une solution efficace et prenne, vous n'en avez pas voulu, alors, maintenant, vous vous dbrouillez comme un grand pour vous sortir du merdier. De toute faon, je ne suis pas un spcialiste de Windows_".

----------


## BioTop

L'arrive de VISTA m'a sauv...

A toute nouvelle demande d'aide, je rponds :
"Comment tu as VISTA ! Non moi je suis rest  XP du coup je ne  connais pas ce systme, dsol"

Quand  Seven:
"SEVEN? Oui, je l'utilise mais je n'ai pas vraiment eu le temps de m'y mettre, du coup je ne maitrise pas vraiment! dsol!  ::lol:: "

Fini les apros o on bosse pendant que les autres rigolent  ::mouarf::

----------


## KoalaVS

Hh,

J'ai regard X-Men rcemment et il y'a une phrase qui me revient : "Tu n'es pas seul, des comme toi, il y'en a plein." 
Dans ce cas prcis, je dois dire que cette rplique est tout  fait approprie et a me rassure  ::P: 

Des phrases du genre : "Ah, t'es dans l'info !! Ecoute, a tombe bien, j'ai mon PC qui blabla...."

Ou encore :
"Ah, t'es dans l'info. Faudrait que tu passes chez moi brancher et connecter ma chaine hifi avec ma TV, mon blue Ray, ma machine  caf et mon aspirateur que je puisse diriger tout a via mon portable  ::mouarf:: ) (mouhais l, j'exagre, mais pas plus que a)

Et finalement :
"Ah, t'es dans l'info. Qu'est ce que tu me conseil comme appareil photo (Ou TV), etc.."

Bref, ds qu'il y'a des cables ou de l'lectronique, c'est pour l'informaticien de service  ::aie:: 

Depuis, ma stratgie est la suivante. J'explique que l'informatique est un domaine trs vaste, que moi je suis dveloppeur, que mon job c'est de crer des programmes et que je ne sais rien faire d'autre.
Puis j'explique que me demander d'installer un PC, c'est comme de demander  un menuisier de monter un mur. Il saura peut-tre le faire, mais forcment moins bien qu'un maon. Donc vaut mieux faire tout de suite appel  un maon.

En gnral le message passe bien avec ces exemples de la vie courante  ::mrgreen:: 

Et  choisir je prfre garder mon temps libre pour moi quitte  passer pour une pomme.

----------


## Pelote2012

Ouais t'as bien raison KoalaVS, c'est peut-tre ce que je vais faire maintenant, parler de menuiserie...

Je pensait aussi au cas du crtin qui dit s'y connatre en info, qui casse une config qu'on a pris du temps  faire, et le malheureux nopyte crdule, le laisse y mettre ses sales pates et fait plein de btise...
Et puis le PC retourne  la case dpart.

Heureusement, je dis rarement que je travaille dans l'informatique. Et ceux qui le savent (amis proches et famille) je leur dit que cela reste entre nous, que j'aime beaucoup mon temps libre avec ma femme. Et a se passe bien.
Le nombre de PC que je vois chez moi est d'environ 5 par ans et en gnral, je suis remercier par diverses gaterie en chocolat  ::oops::  ou autre.

Comme toujours, le plus dure est de trouver l'quilibre entre famille boulot et amiti

----------


## .Nawak

C'est tellement vrai...

Le genre de personne qui me drange le plus reste celui ou celle qui n'coute pas, soit parce qu'elle n'en a rien  foutre, soit parce qu'elle  la facult de concentration d'un poisson rouge, soit parce qu'elle ne veut pas comprendre (le pire des cas).

Exemple typique de mauvaise foi, je me souviens d'un client qui avait perdu ses services ADSL, et qui m'engueulait presque parce que le RV d'intervention avait t pris 15 jours avant. Je regarde au dos de son modem, et le tlphone RJ11 tait branch sur xDSL, et inversement. Je lui montre sa btise, en tant pdagogue, et il me sort :
- "mais on n'y a pas touch (au modem), a marchait avant !".

Je lui ai dit que c'tait peut-tre ses enfants (pour lui donner une porte de sortie), et il nie en bloc.

Alors l, je n'ai pu rsister :
- "Oui, effectivement, c'est sans doute le chat qui a manipul le modem, c'est vicieux, un chat !" (en montrant l'animal en question, un sourire en coin).

;D

----------


## SurferIX

Vous allez me dire que c'est un troll, et pourtant a n'en est pas un, c'est la ralit, je dis a pour ceux qui veulent des solutions concrtes (oui parce qu'un "down" c'est quand on juge que la rponse n'apporte rien, alors j'essaie d'apporter quelque chose dans mes rponse  :;):  ).

Moi j'installe Linux et je n'ai jamais eu ce genre de problmes : pas de virus, et il est incroyablement rapide.

Ah si mon pre qui veut utiliser 'toshop car il donne des cours dessus. Eh bien quand il redmarre sous Windows, j'ai bloqu Internet. Hop plus aucun problme.

Idem ma femme, qui m'a avou hier qu'elle prfrait tre sur Ubuntu : tu comprends, a dmarre plus vite, le Wifi est dtect plus vite, et sur Internet, tout a l'air d'aller plus vite.  ::mouarf:: 

Je n'invente rien, promis jur !

----------


## Invit

Je me souvient d'un retrait qui avait une alerte windows lui disant que si le problme persiste il devait contacter son administrateur rseau.
Il tait tout ennuy car il ne savait pas qui tait cette admin.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Grisou

Moi, j'ai souvent entendu.
Punaise qu'est ce que tu m'as fait, cela marchait mieux avant !

Sauf qu'avant rien ne marchait !
En gnral, cette personne ne me revoyait plus !

Maintenant avec les nouvelles technologies, les personnes appuient sur un bouton pour lancer la bte et attendent patiemment .

Mais ils ne savent pas ce qui se passent a partir du moment ou ils ont appui sur le bouton et le moment ou ils ont accs a leur programme.

Qu'ils commencent a s'interresser au fonctionnement, du pourquoi et comment, et ils arriveront surement a ce dpanner tout seul.

J'en avait un qui m'appelait en pleine nuit parcequ'il tait bloqu.... sur un jeu. Cela n'a dur qu'un temps.

----------


## tomlev

> Et que celui qui n'a jamais maudit son TFWIGWxyz parce que sa rparation n'a pas march me jette la premire pierre.


Prends ta pierre alors  ::P: 
Quand la rparation n'a pas march, je mets pas a sur le dos de la personne qui l'a faite (sauf si c'est un pro...)

Sinon, je suis tout  fait d'accord avec le reste de ton message...

----------


## xelab

> Moi j'installe Linux et je n'ai jamais eu ce genre de problmes : pas de virus, et il est incroyablement rapide.
> 
> Je n'invente rien, promis jur !


Idem, quasiment tous mes amis ont Linux (grce  moi  ::mrgreen::  ) et depuis j'ai beaucoup moins d'appels pour les problmes d'informatique (et quand il y en a le problme est vite rgl, les problmes sous Linux sont gnralement moins obscurs que chez le concurrent). La tactique pour convaincre: laisser Windows en dual boot, a rassure, ils ne s'en servent jamais, voire demandent  le supprimer plus tard (y a aussi la mthode Windows virtualis, mais plus dur de faire comprendre le concept).

----------


## Erielle

L'ami : depuis que t'es passe, mon portable ne marche plus !
L, je commence dj  m'armer de patience, gnralement.
Moi : Qu'est-ce qu'il a ton portable ?
L'ami : il marche plus je te dit !
Grande quantit d'information... dj, qu'est-ce que a peut tre ... Euh attends, j'ai rpar ta tour une fois mais ton portable j'y ai pas encore touch il me semble ...
Moi : euh tu parles bien de ton portable pas de la tour, je l'ai pas regard je crois.
L'ami : bah si! la dernire fois quand on est pass chez moi avant d'aller ...

Oui, en effet un informaticien envoie des ondes spciales qui drglent les ordinateurs se trouvant  proximit que seul un informaticien peut alors rparer !

Je crois bien que c'est ma pire exprience celle-l.

Sinon bien sur, j'ai connu les diverses situations dcrites dans l'article. Ma parade  moi c'est le temps que je met  aller rgler le problme : si c'est des nouveaux amis auxquels j'ai encore rien expliqu, ni appris chercher, j'y vais vite et ensuite petit  petit j'allonge les temps d'attente. Comme a, si vraiment a les gne ils auront cherch et bien souvent trouv tout seul ! ::ccool:: 

Au del de 2 semaines, je me dis que peut-tre il faut que j'intervienne quand mme.

Sinon je conseille http://ploum.net/post/36-je-ne-suis-...-un-geek-libre  tous ceux dont les amis d'un ami d'un ami sont trop insupportables ...

----------


## thieb03

J'adore ce billet d'humeur, pardon d'humour ! 
Eh oui ! Moi aussi j'en ai quelque uns, que je dpannai volontiers au dbut pour un problme particulier que j'arrivai  rsoudre sans trop de difficults ! Mais c'est l le problme ! Vous avez rsolu un problme bateau, pour une personne qui ne fait mme pas l'effort d'essayer de comprendre ce que vous avez fait et que vous avez pourtant pdagogiquement et patiemment (trs patiemment, grrrr) ! essayer de lui faire rentrer dans le crane  ! Pourquoi ? Parce-que la nature humaine est ainsi faite, vous tes devenu un *gourou* de l'informatique pour elle ou lui, et que sans vous ! C'est sur rien n'est possible. Et des fois vous avez envie de baisser les bras devant tant de facilit ! 
Eh moi pvre petit bidouilleur essayant de matriser le CSS, l' HTML  et le PHP ? Hein et moi ! Ben oui, eh moi ! Ben je me dem.....et j'utilise les moteurs de recherche, ce n'est pas sans douleur mais comme disait l'adage : Aide toi le ciel t'aidera (de la part d'un A th, bon dieu de correcteur orthographique, mais c'est pas vrai ! (vert et sans sucre, merci) de toute faon si c'est pour des amis vous y retournerez en disant ! mais c'est pas possible.....

----------


## T`lash

Beaucoup ont parl de problmes de pertes de donnes suite  un reformatage ; je n'ai jamais eu ce problme.
Avant de le faire  titre professionnel (et donc de m'quiper d'un espace de stockage plus que consquent pour sauvegarder les donnes de mes clients tant qu'ils ne m'assurent pas que je peux supprimer la copie), lorsque je rinstallais un systme pour mes amis ou ma famille, j'imposais l'achat d'un second disque dur. Ainsi j'installais sur le nouveau disque et le propritaire de la machine conservait ses donnes intacts sur le premier tant qu'il n'tait pas sr d'avoir tout rcupr. En cas de nouveau problme le rle des disques tait invers.

Depuis dj quelques annes, je propose  mes clients, lors d'un reformatage, d'installer Ubuntu gratuitement sur une seconde partition. Cela leur permet d'avoir un systme de secours pour naviguer sur internet en cas de plantage important de Windows le temps que je puisse les dpanner et c'est plus pratique pour rcuprer les donnes sans avoir  sortir le disque de la machine.

J'ai vu plusieurs fois le cas o les parents n'avaient pas bien assimil le principe du dual boot, mais la gamine de 8 ans du couple a bien compris comment faire pour accder aux nombreux jeux ducatifs gratuits disponibles sous Linux. D'autant plus depuis que j'ai mis en place plusieurs machines sous Ubuntu avec la suite Gcompris dans une cole maternelle du coin.

----------


## ludochm

Je dois tre verni alors parce que je n'ai jamais de demande d'aucun ami.
Sauf une fois o j'ai moi aussi appliqu la technique du  amne le moi un de ces quatre . Depuis j'ai du revoir cette amie une bonne centaine de fois mais toujours pas le PC.

La seule personne dont je supervise le PC est ma mre, et elle ne s'en sert que pour 2 choses : Gmail et stocker/regarder des photos.

Donc le jour ou la machine (vieille) commenait  fatiguer sous XP je lui ai propos Ubuntu (je maitrise bien mieux que XP, je n'aivais pas les CD d'XP, etc.. => solution la plus simple).

Elle me rpond qu'elle s'en fout tant qu'elle peut lire ses mails et regarder ses photos  ::):  (Ensuite lui montrer comment on copie/colle/supprime/dplace les photos, Mettre l'icone firefox sur le bureau en gros, le renommer  internet , virer tous les autres icones possibles des barres, mettre 1 seul bureau, et c'est parfait)

Si tout le monde pouvait ragir comme a ce serait plus pratique (sauf pour les gamers hlas, j'ai W7 sur ma grosse bcane  cause de a)

Du coup avec le SSH quand elle a un problme je peux faire un petit diagnostic  distance et parfois a permet de rparer. (Mais la par contre il a fallu tripatouiller le routage de la box pour rediriger le port et il a fallu le faire en douce  ::):  )

----------


## hellboychess

Un article criant de vrit...
J'ai un iMac depuis peu et je m'en sers galement comme d'un rempart, d'une excuse ^^ : 
"ahhh je suis dsol, mais Windows Seven ? je ne connais pas du tout, je ne peux rien faire" (alors que les 2 PC de mes enfants tournent sous ce systme hein...).

J'ai dj eu aussi le cas assez vicieux d'un PC qu'on m'avait remis juste pour "un entretien" mais sur lequel j'ai dcouvert une carte mre HS, et je m'tais pris la rflexion : "ah pourtant le PC dmarrait correctement avant qu'on te le ramne..." Mais oui, bien sr... 
Inutile de dire que dans les rares cas o je dpanne encore, je prends soin  la remise, de dmarrer le matriel avec la personne encore prsente.
Il y a aussi ceux qui ne m'apportent que la tour, sans cbles ni rien, me forant  taxer cbles, cran, clavier et souris du PC du fiston pour rparer la bte, et qui lorsqu'ils viennent rechercher leur ordi glissent au passage : "y avait un cble aussi non ?" ou "je ne t'avais pas laiss la souris ?"

Au final, je me suis aperu que cette activit sense tre au dpart une "bonne action" (bnvole en plus, sans demander quoique ce soit en retour), finissait par rduire le champ de mes connaissances dans mon entourage.
Je finissais par prendre mes distances avec des gens sympathiques (tant qu'on ne parle pas informatique) de peur d'avoir encore  les dpanner...

L'option Linux n'est pas mal, j'en suis partisan la plupart du temps, et je le proposais  chaque fois. Mais il y a souvent "le petit qu'aime bien jouer avec son jeu achet par tonton  Nol" et l, expliquer Wine ou mme tenter de leur paramtrer une machine virtuelle (souvent sur un PC de l'ge de pierre ou un premier prix grande surface  peine capable de taper un cv), c'est au del de ma volont...

----------


## ludochm

et surtout a marche moyen.

----------


## bizulk

> lol ! c'est bien un plan drague que tu dcris l ou tu le fais aussi avec les personnes "normales"


Ca ne s'est fait qu'une seule fois, sinon des amis qui m'invitaient  passer la soire chez eux (ils taient pas  ct qd mme) et de profiter pour installer leur cl WIFI... ou vice-versa.

Mais c'est peut-tre une ide  poster sur les sites de rencontre en titre d'annonce "joignez l'utile  l'agrable", "autour de la tour, les verres sur le tapis de souris, je vous propose de faire ensemble connaissance et de grignoter quelques OS tout en rparant le votre...
celui-qui-murmurait--l-oreille-des-pc,  ::lol::

----------


## guigz2000

Perso, il ya 4 trucs:

ce que je deteste le plus,c'est quand ma mere me derange pour me demander un truc anodin,du genre jouer un CD audio ou monter le volume..Ca ca a le don de me mettre hors de moi.

Sinon,je me suis apercu que j'avais des ondes positives..En gnral,des que je touche la souris a la place de son propritaire lgitime,tout fonctionne trs bien.C'est bizarre.

Pour finir,la plupart du temps,les ordinateurs que j'ai a rparer sont vrols par des spywares (malgrs les antivirus....A qui la faute?) ou des versions pirates et instables de logiciels commerciaux,logiciels qui sont en gnral "sur-sous" exploits et qui pourraient aisment etre remplacs par un programme libre.En gnral,les ngociations pour la suppressions des problemes sont toujours un grand moment (tu crois que je pourrai ouvrir mes lettres sous word avec libreoffice?)

Sinon,recemment, on m'as demande de faire au mieux pour installer un quarantaine de logiciels diffrents (dont certains dos et win3.1) sur 6 pc de recup(pour une ecole).Il a fallus tout remettre en tat et se taper toutes les install..Le plus beau: le responsable s'est barr au bout de 15 minutes,en nous laissant a deux comme des abrutis pour faire le boulot.En plus, il y a fort a parier que l'installation ne lui conviendra pas et qu'il trouvera un moyen de nous mettre ca sur le dos...lol

----------


## tomlev

> Sinon,je me suis apercu que j'avais des ondes positives..En gnral,des que je touche la souris a la place de son propritaire lgitime,tout fonctionne trs bien.C'est bizarre.


Ah ouais, a me le fait aussi ! Pas seulement avec des "non-computer people", mais mme avec des collgues dveloppeurs...

----------


## ypicot

J'ai dj eu  peu prs tous les cas cits, mais j'ai j'utilise maintenant deux biais.
- Regarder le truc 5 min et conclure d'un "dsol, je ne vois pas ce que c'est" marche assez bien aussi. Et en plus, c'est vrai dans 95% des cas.
- En tant que freelance, limiter les interventions lourdes par un "dsol, je suis un peu charrette en ce moment... on pourrait voir ca d'ici 10-15 jours (voire plus) ?". 
Dans l'intervalle, les personnes ont trouv "une autre solution" (dont, une fois, celle de racheter un pc tout neuf...).

Fait exceptionnel, j'attends demain le portable d'une copine qui m'a dj rendu pas mal de services. Et ce sera ma premire intervention sur un pc "tranger" depuis au moins un an.
Comme quoi...

Yvan

----------


## Alfred12

"Force pas tu vas le casser !...a y est tu l'as cass."
Bon, c'tait le verrou du socket.

----------


## hellnar

.... Parfaitement d'accord mais le pire pour moi ce sont les personnes aides qui n'y connaissent rien, donnent des conseils, et quelquefois ont raison ! Alors la honte.
Heureusement c'est rare.

----------


## micro38

reparer c'est mon mtier, donc tout ce que dit john est vrai mais quand on se fait payer, a passe. Par contre je fut prsident d'une assoc d'entr'aide informatique, et j'ai t fortement marqu par l'anecdote suivante:

sur mon temps libre, a la demande d'une mairie, j'ai pris en charge du vieux matriel de recup donn par une entreprise locale:
manutention de 10 PC avec ecrans cathodiques de l'ecole a mon atelier chez moi
tests, reparation, changement de pices defectueuses (lecteurs CD, DD, RAM, claviers, etc gratuitement
avec les 10 PC et des pices en ma possession, j'ai pu faire 8 PCs qui tenaient la route avec, pour chaque classe, un PC sous XP avec firefox, openoffice, antivirus gratuits, toute a panoplie habituelle, etc, et un PC sous edubuntu
intervention uniquement les samedis, dimanches et mercredis pour ne pas perturber les cours

resultat:
en reunion avec les representants de la mairie (en mon absence), j'ai t trait de voleur (il manquait 2 Pcs qui en fait etaient HS !), de pirate un peu louche et incomptent (linux ou openoffice, gratuit, mconnu = piratage), j'ai t accus d'agir par surprise (les instits etaient informes depuis plusieurs mois) et d'etre entr dans leurs classes  leur insu

suite et fin:
j'ai rapport les 2 carcasses des machines qui m'avaient servi a recuprer des pices pour les autres que j'ai dposes dans le bureau de la directrice
j'ai crit a la directrice (copie au maire) en l'informant que l'ignorance n'excusait pas tout et qu' la moindre ritration de ce genre de diffamation un procs s'ensuivrait
je lui ai expliqu qu'elle ne mritait pas les efforts des dveloppeurs du libre et que j'tais surtout dsol pour ses lves qui seraient nourris aux produits Microsoft sans connatre d'alternative
j'ai arrt tout bnvolat pour les ecoles depuis, sauf pour ma femme qui est instit !  ::): 

Franck, Micro38.com

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> reparer c'est mon mtier, donc tout ce que dit john est vrai mais quand on se fait payer, a passe. Par contre je fut prsident d'une assoc d'entr'aide informatique, et j'ai t fortement marqu par l'anecdote suivante:
> 
> sur mon temps libre, a la demande d'une mairie, j'ai pris en charge du vieux matriel de recup donn par une entreprise locale:
> manutention de 10 PC avec ecrans cathodiques de l'ecole a mon atelier chez moi
> tests, reparation, changement de pices defectueuses (lecteurs CD, DD, RAM, claviers, etc gratuitement
> avec les 10 PC et des pices en ma possession, j'ai pu faire 8 PCs qui tenaient la route avec, pour chaque classe, un PC sous XP avec firefox, openoffice, antivirus gratuits, toute a panoplie habituelle, etc, et un PC sous edubuntu
> intervention uniquement les samedis, dimanches et mercredis pour ne pas perturber les cours
> 
> resultat:
> ...


J'ai moi aussi eu une exprience du genre mais en moins violente.

Il parait que c'est trs franais, comme comportement, de rler ou d'tre trs (trop) exigeant avec les gens qui font du bnvolat.Du coup cela dgoute beaucoup de personnes.
Tu donnes de ton temps gratuitement pour les gens et tu te fais mpriser voire insulter par ces derniers.

Quant aux gens qui seraient tents de dire "oui, mais tu le fais pour les gens qui t'insultent pas", je leur conseillerai de faire un peu de bnvolat car souvent les conseilleurs ne sont pas les payeurs  :;):

----------


## Nako_lito

> je lui ai expliqu qu'elle ne mritait pas les efforts des dveloppeurs du libre et que j'tais surtout dsol pour ses lves qui seraient nourris aux produits Microsoft sans connatre d'alternative


C'est pas non plus une tare de ne connaitre que Microsoft  ::D: 
Bref (vitons les sujets sans fin et source de msentente violente ^^), il est clair que gnralement, tu le fais, gratos, pendant ton temps de libre, avec TES moyens que tu avances gnralement (par ce que l'informatique, c'est devenu pas trop cher, c'est bien connu ... mais quand tu te tappe des barettes mmoire DDR pc3200 qui se font plus, 25 la barette de 1Go, tu pleures), tout a, evidemment tout seul par ce que les autres ont autre chose a faire.

Se faire insulter et cracher dessus c'est bien sympas. Mais je pense que cela va de paire avec le fait que l'informatique se dmocratise et comme le petit cousin sais changer une barrette mmoire et dvelopper un site web, aprs tout, informaticien (tech ou dev) c'est pas vraiment un boulot, c'est plus un passe temps (a aussi, cb de fois je l'ai entendu ... 
- "non, mais tu fais a par ce que t'aime a, tu considre pas vraiment a comme un boulot"
- "bah coute ma grande, si tu prfre faire un boulot ou t'e*****de toute la journe et o t'y va a reculons, c'est ton problme, mais crache pas sur le taf des autres")

----------


## GeBonet

Je me contenterais de 4 cas... 
J'oublierais la grande majorit ou ma seule prsence, remettais la machine en marche sans problme... Et les : "Bizarre, quand tu est l, a va toujours...", bref voici : 
1 - Le premier et un des plus courant : 
Au tlphone, "ma machine ne rpond plus... " ? 
- Trs souvent, le conseil : L'avez vous allum, ou la prise est-elle     branche... le cble connect etc... ? Ben souvent... "Ha ! non... excusez."
2 - Du temps des disquettes... ! Voici 2 formes de rponses du client ! 
Extrme, mais bien relles... 
"Monsieur, j'ai un problme ma disquette ne fonctionne plus...". Aprs conseils tlphonique, je demande qu'il me renvois une copie de la disquette !
Cas 1 : Un courrier, m'expliquant ce qui s'tait pass et bien videment la copie de la disquette comme demand... Problme : _Agraf  la lettre._
Cas 2 : Mme dmarche que le premier, sauf que lui a pris plus de prcaution, il ne l'a pas agraf, non, non... _Il m'a renvoy la photocopie_... Oui, oui... 
3- Ayant pris un max de prcaussion pour que de mauvaises touches du clavier ne soient pas utilises et dpendant de l'endroit du programme, j'ai obtenu ce rsultat ! A raison de 2  3 fois la semaine et pendant au moins 3 mois et au tlphone... 
Le client : "Monsieur, bonjour, ben voil, je suis  tel endroit (et  chaque fois le mme), j'appuie sur "A" et a ne va pas ???", 
Moi: "Avez vous appuy sur "Shift" pour avoir la majuscule ?" 
Le client : "Oh!... non ! Excusez-moi, j'ai oubli... Merci."... 
4- Enfin : "Avez vous utilis l'aide ?", Rponse : "Quelle aide ?" Moi  ::cry:: 

Ces derniers cas, pour illustrer  l'extrme, que le dpann, n'coute pas ce que vous lui dite... Probablement que venant de vous cela ne peut tre que trop compliqu... Donc ils s'abstiennent... Ou je ne sais quelle obscure raisons. 
Attention dans tout ces cas, les clients, amis, ou autres dpanns sont normalement constitu et ont toute leurs tte  ::mouarf::  Et bien souvent  priori bien plus intelligent que vous  ::D: .

----------


## atb

a me rappel deux cas :

Sur un job, jai bloqu sur une espce dimprimante de lantiquit. PC Sous Win 98 impossible de la faire dmarrer. Jusqu un mec se pointe enlve un trombone plac  lintrieur et hop a marche. Il me regarde puis me dis : je ne sais pas  quoi vous servent toutes ces annes dtude ! Tu as du achet ton diplme dans un march. 
Javais appris plut tard que ctait lui qui les bloquer pour conomiser les rubans !

Autre, une fois le tout puissant big boss de la boite m'appelle en urgence 0 par un dimanche. Mme pas le temps de prendre un petit dj. Problme son PC est H.S on risque de ne pas recevoir les salaires de ce mois. Source : son gosse a install un jeu dessus crack videment. Et je devais rparer tout a.  Aprs une demi-journe de travail, en partant il a os me demander si le jeu fonctionne correctement pour sons fiston ?  ::aie::  ::aie:: 

Sinon les plus classiques : tiens jai achet un home cinma + nouvelle tl , tu peux passer minstaller tout a stp ? Et si possible que je puisse changer de chaine avec ma nouvelle tablette  ::cry::

----------


## Nako_lito

Il est aussi trs impressionnant de voir la capacit de non-apprentissage de tes amis quand tu viens les former ou leur montrer un truc sur LEUR PC.

ils demandent de venir pour une (des, et souvent ca dpasse rapidement les 10) question, on prend donc le temps d'expliquer correctement en montrant les choses a faire et ne pas faire, expliquer un peu le pourquoi du comment (des fois on se dit que a peut eveiller la curiosit ... que nni), 5h aprs et quelque verres dans le pif tu repars, tranquille et serein.
Le soir mme, rappele de la personne : j'ai tout comme s'tait not, mais ca marche pas et en plus j'ai plus ca, ni ca, ni ca, ni ca. t'as tout pt. La prochaine fois si c'est pour ruiner mon ordi, reste chez toi.

----------


## BenoitM

Ayant les supers amis que mon pre avant en etant prof d'informatique

J'ai opt pour la solution je suis developpeur pas informaticien.
L'informatique c'est un boulot c'est entre 8h-17h point barre.

D'un coup ca te fait moins d'amis, mais au moins tu reois plus des coups de fils "Salut, Ca va? Tiens au fait j'ai un petit problme avec mon ordi"

----------


## Galak`

Moralit, faites comme moi, dtestez les gens pour leur connerie, arrtez d'avoir des amis, votre vie sera plus simple et moins remplie d'ingratitude ("a va tre encore long ?" "oui, je fais exprs de passer gratuitement visiblement pas mal de temps, puisque tu t'en pleins, pour rparer tes conneries, connard")  ::):

----------


## Flaburgan

> Idem, quasiment tous mes amis ont Linux (grce  moi  ) et depuis j'ai beaucoup moins d'appels pour les problmes d'informatique (et quand il y en a le problme est vite rgl, les problmes sous Linux sont gnralement moins obscurs que chez le concurrent). La tactique pour convaincre: laisser Windows en dual boot, a rassure, ils ne s'en servent jamais, voire demandent  le supprimer plus tard (y a aussi la mthode Windows virtualis, mais plus dur de faire comprendre le concept).


J'ai essay avec mes parents, petit frre petite soeur, conclusion, mon frangin est le premier sur l'ordi, il boot sous windows car il joue, et aprs l'ordi n'est plus teint de la journe, donc ils n'utilisent jamais GNU/Linux ^^

----------


## artlogiciel

"L'informaticien" est celui qui sait, et donc l'utilsateur est forcment une truffe.
L'utilisateur est souvent ignorant tout en croyant savoir et il prfre souvent ne pas savoir qu'il est responsable de la misre de sa machine.
Vous mixer les deux et vous obtenez les situations classiques d'incomprhension.

Pendant plusieurs annes j'ai assur des soires accs libres pendant lesquelles j'ai install de nombreux Linux. La partie la plus difficile de l'exercice est de conserver le systme existant qui parfois est min. Je me souviens d'un cas ou le systme windows XP tait rparti sur deux disques sans que la personne qui me l'apporte le sache; en fait son fils le savait, il attendait gentiment que je casse tout; ce qui n'a pas manqu d'arriver lorqsque j'ai supprim la paritition dont il m'avait assur qu'elle ne contenait que des donnes. A part cette msaventure j'ai toujours russi  m"en sortir.

Mes moment les plus durs sont avec ma famille, surtout ceux qui ont leurs habitudes et qui n'en dmordent pas de windows et sa capacit incroyable  atirer tous les programmes inutiles et dangereux. J'ai sauv ma mre de la misre : pas de windows, et l franchement et bien quand elle m'appelle c'est parce que son fournisseur d'accs est parti en sucette... et pas pour d'autres raisons.
Personnellement je pense qu'on ne rpare pas un systme sous windows, on le rinstalle, et a c'est  la porte de beaucoup de gens. Il suffit de bien sparer les donnes personnelle du systme et basta, pour simplifier il suffit de mettre les donnes sur un disque externe ( un petit disque usb ) et voila.

J'ai dj entendu des horreurs du style : "Depuis que tu as install linux en systme alternatif mon windows fonctionne plus mal.". Quand il s'agit de ressenti... c'est bien difficile, nous sommes dans l'irrationnel.

Je me souviens aussi d'une rencontre ou des personnes taient venues avec un pc en tellement mauvais tat qu'on hsitait  y toucher, le commutateur d'alimentation pendouillait. Alors que notre association avait un stand et que nous tentions d'installer un linux sur ce truc, ce truc a fait disjonct toute la salle et donc tous les exposants. Super promo pour Linux ! Ils ont hsit  nous refiler l'lectrict pour le reste de l'aprs midi, imaginez une install partie sans lectricit !
Dans l'esprit de certains Linux est bon pour les machines merdiques : eh bien non, un systme d'exploitation aussi bon soit-il ne transforme pas une citrouille en carrrosse.

Et dans une vie antrieure ( vendeur et techicien sav  la fnac ) je me souviens effectivment de cas d'ignorance crasse d'utilisateurs. Je me souviens tre rest vingt minutes au tlphone avant de m'apercevoir que l'cran n'tait pas aliment, j'avais pourtant demand s'il tait bien connect... et bien oui mais juste par le connecteur VGA...

Mais il faut savoir couter, et ne pas tre arrogant ( ce qui est tentant cependant ... ).
Nous avions un client qui nous disait avoir un virus qui avait atteint son BIOS car  l'alumage de la machine celle-ci faisait une jole musique... Nous ne l'avons pas cru jusqu' ce qu'il apporte sa machine, mme en dbranchant le disque dur, lorsque la machine dmarrait elle jouait joyeux anniversaire... Effectivement  la date de l'anniversaire de Taiwan, le BIOS avait t crit pour jouer de la musique ! Et l on ne pouvait vraiment rien pour lui...

----------


## xelab

> Personnellement je pense qu'on ne rpare pas un systme sous windows, on le rinstalle, et a c'est  la porte de beaucoup de gens. Il suffit de bien sparer les donnes personnelle du systme et basta, pour simplifier il suffit de mettre les donnes sur un disque externe ( un petit disque usb ) et voila.


C'est sr que c'est dj pas mal d'avoir les donnes sur une autre partition ou disque, mais les utilisateurs moyens ont rarement ce rflexe (c'est l qu'une distrib Linux est forte avec son partitionnement par dfaut qui spare bien les 2)...
Quand on me donne une vieille bouse infecte mais encore fonctionnelle et qu'on me dit "tu n'as qu' tout effacer et rinstaller Windows, il n'y a rien d'important dessus" (tout a pour revenir  la mme situation dans un mois  ::?:  ), je dis non et prfre encore passer antivirus, nettoyeurs et dfragmenteurs en tout genre, car sinon j'aurais droit  "je ne retrouve plus a ou ci, ah ben oui j'avais pas sauvegard mais t'aurais pu faire gaffe quand mme...". Bon c'est vrai, parfois l'installeur nous permet de conserver les donnes, mais si le but tait de supprimer les virus et autres saloperies, on se tape la double besogne.
Et puis installer Windows a prend du temps mine de rien: l'install proprement dite, l'install des drivers (et ses 10 redmarrages), ventuellement le pack office qu'on nous a refil etc. Parce que bon, l'utilisateur moyen ne fait pas de ghost videmment (moi non plus ceci dit).
Non, non, moi je ne rinstalle jamais Windows, sauf pour mettre un Linux.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## xelab

> J'ai essay avec mes parents, petit frre petite soeur, conclusion, mon frangin est le premier sur l'ordi, il boot sous windows car il joue, et aprs l'ordi n'est plus teint de la journe, donc ils n'utilisent jamais GNU/Linux ^^


Ah si quelqu'un joue sur le PC ( des _vrais_ jeux, pas le solitaire), je ne propose mme pas d'installer Linux.

Pour revenir au sujet, un truc incroyable que j'ai constat, c'est que les personnes qui connaissent un "gars qui s'y connat en informatique" deviennent subitement incapables de chercher quoique ce soit par elle mme et prfrent appeler avant mme de comprendre un tant soit peu le problme (et d'aller sur google par exemple). L'une d'elle me l'a mme avou texto: "depuis que je te connais, je ne cherche plus du tout par moi mme".  ::aie::  C'est pas faute d'avoir essay de faire comprendre certaines choses pourtant...

----------


## BenoitM

> Mes moment les plus durs sont avec ma famille, surtout ceux qui ont leurs habitudes et qui n'en dmordent pas de windows et sa capacit incroyable  atirer tous les programmes inutiles et dangereux.


Euh perso sur windows depuis la version 95, je n'ai eu que 2 virus (un par un ami avec un jeux veroll et l'autre en utilisant un crack vroll aussi) 
Une fois une googlebar installer par erreur et dsintaller directement

C'est surtout les utilisateurs qui font n'importe quoi.

----------


## gwinyam

> Euh perso sur windows depuis la version 95, je n'ai eu que 2 virus (un par un ami avec un jeux veroll et l'autre en utilisant un crack vroll aussi) 
> Une fois une googlebar installer par erreur et dsintaller directement
> 
> C'est surtout les utilisateurs qui font n'importe quoi.


Idem

----------


## SurferIX

> Euh perso sur windows depuis la version 95, je n'ai eu que 2 virus (un par un ami avec un jeux veroll et l'autre en utilisant un crack vroll aussi) 
> Une fois une googlebar installer par erreur et dsintaller directement
> 
> C'est surtout les utilisateurs qui font n'importe quoi.


"Perso". "*Perso*". Oui, toi, mais l on ne parle pas de toi et donc de bons informaticiens, on parle de personnes qui cliquent sur "oui" quand ils voient "oui" d'affich et qui ne comprennent pas pourquoi plus rien ne fonctionne aprs...

----------


## BenoitM

Alors on dit pas que c'est Windows mais les utilisateurs...

C'est sur qu'avec mon premier linux o je devait monter les lecteurs (cd/disquette) pour pouvoir les utiliser, l'utilisateur lambda avait moins de risque de se chopper un virus par un cd pirat vu qu'il n'arrivait pas  utiliser ceux-ci.

Bref quand l'utilisateur ne sait rien faire avec une machine le risque est moins lv que quand il pense savoir l'utiliser

----------


## xelab

> Alors on dit pas que c'est Windows mais les utilisateurs...


Oui enfin je me souviens d'une install frache d'XP: je me connecte au net pour tlcharger un antivirus, eh bien j'ai pas eu le temps de l'installer, le ver sasser (si ma mmoire est bonne) a teint l'ordi au bout de 60 secondes.  ::aie:: 
Bon c'est sr que a arrive moins maintenant, ils ont fait quelques progrs...

----------


## guigz2000

Les trucss le plus nervants qu'on m'ai dit,c'est "Windows c'est pourri et ca marche jamais!" et "Linux/OsX c'est simple et ca marche toujours"

Perso je commence a en avoir plein le *%&# de lire des messages ou des linux fanboys/trolls cassent systematiquement du sucre sur windows.

Ils sont pas obligs de l'utiliser,ni d'aggresser systematiquement ceux qui l'utilisent.

Linux est trs bien,je suis d'accord.Maintenant je vois  quand meme quelques trucs:

1..J'ai essay au moins 10 distros diffrentes et n'ai jamais reussi a me passer du terminal (l'appli prfre de tous les nophytes!!) ni a ne pas perdre mon temps en cherchant des heures sur des forums pour savoir comment configurer un driver ou comment la distribution fonctionne,etc....Au final, j'ai toujours eu des installations ou un truc ne marchais pas(et pourtant,j'y ai pass du temps et ne suis pas trop con),sans oublier les moments ou un update me foirait mon systeme qui fonctionnais a peu prs(*!&" de serveur X!!).Windows est le grand satan,certes,mais en attendant,c'est simple et ca fonctionne rapidement et a peu prs de maniere optimale sur n'importe quel pc.

2..J'ai essay d'installer linux pour quelques amis et j'etais aussi souvent au tlphone.Un coup c'est la nouvelle imprimante qui marche pas,un coup c'est le modem adsl, un coup c'est le logiciel qu'on a tlcharg qui marche pas (un programme pirate windows,normal!).En plus, si on s'adapte au parc de pc (qui inclus de vieux tromblons),on se retrouve avec x distro/Interfaces diffrentes qui bien sur se configurents diffrement (Debian ou Fedora,c'est pas tout a fait pareil quand meme) et surtout avec un editeur de texte!...Le bordel et l'enfer pour l'utilisateur non geek...

3..Avec XP et maintenant 7,j'ai jamais eu de graves problemes de virus ni de stabilit,sauf avec un hardware dfaillant.J'ai essay tous les windows depuis win3.11 ,j'ai essay Debian/Redhat/Fedora/Ubuntu/Bohdi/YellowDog et j'en oublie, j'ai essay Osx, j'ai utilis des dizaines de pc.Ce que je vois,c'est que j'ai eu des soucis sur tous les systmes.Pas un n'est la panace plus qu'un autre.J'utilise donc actuellement le systme sur lequel je suis le plus confortable et ou j'arrive a regler les problemes le plus vite(quand il y en a) et c'est windows 7.

4..Pour finir,XP est sorti en 2002...A l'epoque,linux avait quelle gueule?Ce que je vois juste,c'est qu'on peux installer sans soucis un windows xp sur un pc actuel et le faire fonctionner normalement et de manire optimale et stable.J'ose meme pas imaginer l'installation et configuration complete d'une debian d'il y a 9 ans sur un core2duo actuel,ca marchera,mais bonjour la config! (Et installer un OSX d'il y a 9 ans, alors la je me marre encore plus!).EN consquence, pour moi, XP est le meilleur OS grand public jamais sorti(ca dois faire mal au coeur a certains)!

Certains fanboys me diront "amen",mais j'en ai juste marre de lire des betises du genre :"ca marche jamais!"(Windows) et "ca marche toujours!"(Linux) juste parce que certains "Terminal addicts" se masturbent sur le fait d'utiliser un systme que "pas tous le monde a" et qu'ils ont l'impression d'appartenir a une elite.Je leur demande pas d'arreter de le penser,mais au moins d'arreter de deverser leurs propos aigris qui de toutes facons ne font rire qu'eux meme.

----------


## lilington

Ben moi je dis que ca n'a rien avoir avec l'OS.
et faire passer les gens sous linux c'est juste pour fuire le probleme. comme dit juste avant moi, comme les gens savent pas s'en servir ils foutent moins le boxon.

Avant c'est la meme chose pour moi jusqu'a ce que je decrete que je ne depanne que tu linux, du coup oui absolument plus de requete.

je vais vous raconter l'histoire d'un mec qui m'a surpris enormement le type:

il en avait marre de windows et des virus et chaque fois qu'il m'appelais pour de l'aide je refusais, parfois il me demandais un anti-virus ou autre et je repondais j'ai rien qui se termine par .exe (il n'a pas trop compris d'ailleur) et je lui ai demander d'acheter un anti virus. Un jour il me demande d'installer linux comme ca je pourrai l'aider.
Au debut tout ce passe bien quand je me rend compte qu'il m'appelle pour des bricoles genre: j'ai telecharger ceci avec azureus mais mon fichier ne se trouve pas dans azureus. 
J'explique que le fichier ne s'est jamais trouve dans azureus mais l'explication ne passe pas. puis lasse de ses questions (j'arrive pas a copier un fichier sur une cle usb comment on fait? ben click droit copier blablabla)je lui conseil de laisser tomber linux et retourner sur windows. j'ai eu la paix.

tout ca pour dire quoi? pour dire que la democratisation de l'informatique s'est tres mal faite. On vent un ordinateur a n'importe qui et on s'en fou qu'il sache l'utiliser ou pas. moi je pense qu'on devrait faire un equivent du permit de conduire pour l'informatique, juste les bases quoi (c'est quoi un fichier, une parition, comment faire des sauvegardes, comment eviter de trop cliquer pour installer des ralentisseurs d'OS ...) vous verrez apres ca les gens ils vous appelleront pour de VRAI problemes.

de toutes facons je m'en fiche, je ne regle que les problemes d'autres informatitien et de mon pere aussi puisqu'il sait comment je fonctionne et evites les questions sans avoir echoue au paravant.

----------


## lilington

guigz2000  zut j'ecrivais mon message que tu  as poster le tiens.

Mais en gros je suis d'accrod avec beaucoup de points dont
 a/ ca marche jamais (windows), ca marche bien (linux) 
C'est faux et archi faux. et je le dis en n'ayant jamais touche ni a 7 ni a vista.
c'est pas windows qui est a remetre en cause mais les utilisateurs (en meme temps c'est un argument pour moi qui suis linuxien pour rester sur linux. j'explique plus bas)

 b/ les virus? c'est encore un probleme d'utilisateur. si j'ai definitivement abandonner windows pour linux il y a quelques annees c'est surtout a cause des virus oui c'est vrai mais. oui il y a un mais. Je suis allergique aux anti-virus que je considere comme des grosses merdes et ralentiseur d'OS, donc j'en installais jamais et je pouvais passer des mois sans virus, mais ca avait un prix, je devait etre attentif a tout sur ma machine et surtout avoir au moin deux compte dont le plus courant qui ne pouvait rien installer par exemple. si je manquai de vigilence immediatement virus en vu. D'ou la encore Virus = utilisateur.

Mais la ou je suis pas d'accord c'est 

```
"Terminal addicts" se masturbent sur le fait d'utiliser un systme que "pas tous le monde a" et qu'ils ont l'impression d'appartenir a une elite
```

 Mon pere utilise fedora et il n 'est pas terminal adict
ma petite amie est sous fedora et ne me demande jamais d'aide. apres avoir compris les besoins et l'utilisation , on fait la bonne installation et jamais on a de question quand on a affaire a un utilisateur qui sais utiliser un Ordinateur (j'ai pas dis un OS). et ma copine ne sais pas que le terminal existe donc la c'est un commentaire que quelqu'un de peu objectif ou ignorant ou de mauvaise fois ou de complexe ou de windows fanboy.

autant commentaires du genre "installes leur linux et t'as plus de probleme me font soupirer" autant le tiens est egalement pourrit a insulter linux pour montrer que je cite:


> EN consquence, pour moi, XP est le meilleur OS grand public jamais sorti(ca dois faire mal au coeur a certains)!


et puis ce qui ont mal parceque quelqu'un dit que le systeme qu'ils utilisent n'est pas considerer comme le meilleur OS par un autre sont juste des Idiots. 
car je vois vraiment ce qui ferai mal si quelqu'un me disais que le bleu c'est mieux que le gris.(moi j'aime les deux mais j'aime pas le jaune mais ca me fait pas mal quand on dit que jaune c'est mieux de bleu ou gris)

----------


## xelab

> mais j'en ai juste marre de lire des betises du genre :"ca marche jamais!"(Windows) et "ca marche toujours!"(Linux)


Euh, oui, mais tu as lu a o?  ::calim2::  Il me semble que chacun a exprim ses retours d'exprience, sans agressivit ou fanatisme...

----------


## tomlev

> le ver sasser (si ma mmoire est bonne)


Dj eu ce genre d'exprience, mais il me semble que c'tait Blaster...

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

Le dbat "Quel est le seul et vritable meilleur OS ?" est compltement stupide.
Un utilisateur comptent de Windows aura beaucoup moins de problme qu'un touche  tout imprudent qui bidouille un Linux en mode root. :;): 

Le problme majeur, dans ce topic, n'est pas l'OS, ni le matos, ni l'utilisateur (au sens informatique) mais le concept de responsabilit et de service.

Le problme rside dans le fait que c'est toujours "de la faute de l'ordinateur", comme si une machine pouvait tre responsable  ta place. ::roll:: 

Quand un utilisateur a un problme il ne se pose pas la question de savoir si il a fait une connerie => c'est de la faute de l'ordinateur => c'est de la faute de l'informaticien => c'est pas  moi de faire quelque chose.
Et le pire dans tout cela c'est que c'est  l'"informaticien" de prouver que l'utilisateur est responsable. ::?: 

Souvent les utilisateurs qui n'embtent pas les informaticiens sont ceux qui ont un minimum de sens critique et qui se disent "j'ai d faire une connerie, je vais regarder sur google". Et , cela n'a rien  voir avec l'OS. ::mrgreen:: 

Enfin, mme en tant que dveloppeur-intgrateur, il m'est arriv de dconseiller l'utilisation de l'outil informatique pour certaines tches administratives simples car cela donne une trop belle excuse aux fainants et aux incomptents de mauvaise foi.
Ex: Un systme de rservation de salle de runion. On est repass d'une page web  la bonne vieille feuille dans la chemise plastique sur la porte de la salle.
=> D'un coup d'un seul les gens qui avaient l'habitude de "squatter" les salles se sont retrouvs coincs car l'excuse "j'ai rserv la salle mais l'ordinateur a pas pris en compte" ne fonctionnait plus. (C'est plus difficile d'incriminer son stylo  ::mrgreen:: )

Vous me direz peut tre "C'est les justes qui payent pour les cons ..."
Ben oui. Bienvenue dans le monde rl  ::?:

----------


## fdejaigher

> Pourtant pour draguer ta donzelle, c'est plus facile de dire que tu es plombier  (bon par contre il faut dire adieu  tes mains).


Sinon y'a aussi "Bonjour je viens rparer la photocopieuse"




> J'ai un site, et mes fichiers sont en .rar, je peux vous dire que le trois quart des gens ne savent les ouvrir. Quand j'en envoie un (.rar) par mail c'est la mme chose, je dois les recompresser en .zip.


En rar a passe encore, mais essaie en 7z l tu passes pour un extra-terrestre, alors que 7z c'est fiable, lger et performant !




> C'est pour a qu'Apple et ses macs marche si bien.


Tiens un lanceur de troll ? Mais d'un ct c'est pas faux (j'ai bien tout compris).

Ou t'as ceux qui sont sous PC Win depuis perpte et que depuis qu'ils ont un iPhone ne pensent qu' passer au Mac...
Perso je prfre bosser sur un bon P4 sous Arch que sur un G5.




> la chose la plus haissante est celle que les gens ne disent pas quand on rpare leur **** pendant 2h : merci


Et parfois c'est limite s'ils te reproche pas d'avoir t trop long !




> *Je prfre que tu m'installes M. Office crack* 
> C'est la meilleur quand je propose des alternatives gratuites.


Perso  ce pb j'ai deux solutions, si le gars est habitu  un Office 2003, je lui met juste la dmo de MS Office 2010 et LibreOffice de l'autre... forcment  un moment il retrouve plus facilement et rapidement ses habitudes avec LO (les franais n'aiment pas qu'on change leurs habitudes)
L'autre solution, c'est de mettre LibreOffice, et leur dire que c'est une version cracke renomme et lgrement bidouill pour pas avoir de soucis en cas de contrle du BSA ou autre, voire HADOPI lol (va savoir mais certains particuliers ont des craintes...)






> *Je voudrais vendre ma vielle bcane  prix d'or et acheter une bte de course avec la thune*


Le pire c'est que j'en ai dj vu qui ont russi  refiler leur vieux matos  d'autres pigeons encore plus crdules... en gnral en mettant un Seven qui tourne plus ou moins bien mais cela leur sert d'argument choc pour le quidam qui se dit que Seven c'est rcent (et donc le PC aussi)...


Sinon, un truc qui est aussi trs frquent mais qui a tendance  nerver l'autre que moi, c'est : 

QUIDAM : - Viens voir j'essaie de faire un truc (l tu dois te mettre en mode Nostradamus) mais a marche pas, pourtant hier si.
TECHOS : - T'as essayer de relancer l'appli etc etc.
QUIDAM  : Ben oui j'ai essayer 4 ou 5 fois mais a marche pas !
L le Techos va voir...
TECHOS : Fait voir un peu ton pb (histoire de mieux comprendre de quoi l'autre parle)
Et l forcment le gars recommence et hop a fonctionne !!

Combien de fois le fait de ma simple prsence a suffit pour que a fonctionne ! Perso y'a des moments je comprend pas non plus mais bon a me permet de placer ma petite phrase  deux balles
"Y'en a qui murmurent  l'oreille des chevaux, nous (les informaticiens) c'est des PC"....

----------


## ypicot

> je pense qu'on devrait faire un equivent du permit de conduire pour l'informatique, juste les bases quoi (c'est quoi un fichier, une parition, comment faire des sauvegardes, comment eviter de trop cliquer pour installer des ralentisseurs d'OS ...)


Ca existe.
http://www.pcie.tm.fr/pcie_defin.htm

Yvan

----------


## SurferIX

> Ca existe.
> http://www.pcie.tm.fr/pcie_defin.htm
> 
> Yvan


Dommage que le site Web nous ramne, question esthtisme, 20 ans en arrire. Il ne manque plus que les bon vieux gifs anims qui explosent les pupilles et on y sera.

Un topic pourrait tout  fait tre ouvert : "quels sont les sites les plus pourris qui se vantent d'tre les plus rcents". Moi j'ai hallucin en voyant le site du camembert Prsident&nbsp;:
http://www.president.fr/
Ah j'ai oubli, si vous ne mettez pas les www :
http://president.fr/

Incroyable mais vrai.

----------


## lilington

mouai pour le PCIE seulement i ln'est pas obligatoire avant l'achat d'un PC, ou au moins on devrait mettre une condition genre si vous n'avez pas votre PCIE pas de depannage, vous vous demerdez.

Sinon il est horrible ce site on dirait qu'il est fait par un rat mort.
et le marquee vertical qui embrouille les yeux. cd site est un chef d'oeuvre de la laideur.

----------


## Nako_lito

Hahaha, je suis pass vite fais sur les nouveaux posts, et j'ai apercu le cas des fameux virus bien relou genre sasser et autre.
Le plus enervant, c'est dj le fait de pas pouvoir se servir du pc plus de 5 seconde car d'une part le ver reboot la machine au bout d'une minute, et d'autre part, cette trs chere personne en besoin d'aide a install tellement de prog "utiles" pour booster son dmarrage que le pc n'est jamais fonctionnel avant les 10 dernieres secondes, ce qui fait que pour rentrer dans la console, taper 3 lignes de code, c'est assez tendu. 
Conclusion la plus frquente -> "mais t'arrive pas a t'en dbarasser ? mais elles t'ont servies a quoi tes 4 annes d'tudes en informatique ?"

 ::massacre::  ::massacre::  ::massacre::  ::massacre::

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> "mais t'arrive pas a t'en dbarasser ? mais elles t'ont servies a quoi tes 4 annes d'tudes en informatique ?"


"a viter d'emmerder les gens qui ont un PC qui marche parce que je suis assez con pour tlcharger des merdes infectes !?  ::D: "

----------


## Nako_lito

> mais t'arrive pas a t'en dbarasser ? mais elles t'ont servies a quoi tes 4 annes d'tudes en informatique ?


phrase prononce par l'assiste et non l'assistant  ::D: 
l'assistant tant gnralement ... moi, je sais a quoi me servent mes 4 anne d'tudes post bac ^^
1 -> a remboursser mon banquier
2 -> a aider betement des gens dans le besoin car incapable de dire non ^^
3 -> accessoirement, tude de projet

----------


## mefistofeles

salut je viens de parcourir  l ensemble de vos posts , verdict  passable(j' entend d'ici les cries d curements lol) pourquoi je dis passable??  ben c est simple  vous vous y connaissez un peu plus que moi en informatique( et encore je flatte un peu mon orgueil ) parce que moi je suis un bidouilleur  averti  ::mouarf:: , vous savez on a tous un petit cousin  touche a tout et qui a le don pour  planter un appareil  juste en l allumant !!!! C EST MOI lol , bon aprs moult catas  j ai appris a faire une instal windows, ah je precise je suis en cote d ivoire , donc ici mis a part  ceux qui s intressent a la programmation, linux c est un dragon a 6 tetes . en somme personne ne connais  et encore faut etre un fan d info pour a, o je veux en venir avec ma dmonstration nbuleuse?? lol 
imagine  un bidouilleur de premire(moi )
un oncle ,un cousin ou juste un grand frre du quartier avec le plus souvent une machine a vapeur ( et encore je suis gentil).vu que lorsque tu dis toucher ta bile en info tu passe pour un gnie (moi et ma grande gueule) des qu' un quidam a un bleme je rpond prsent ( je pense gnralement pas a me faire paier mais bon le virus du capitalisme  s' est install dans mon os  ::lol:: ) aprs lutte acharne boom   ...... sa marche( pour une fois sa pete pas )
la je me la pete  mort j ai droit a pas mal de merci et je rentre chez moi tout fiere
et la patrac
1 mon vieux m engueule parce que comme un con j ai oubli de me faire paier et 
2 l autre  emmerdeur me rappel pour me dire que j ai fait du sale boulot  devinez pourquoi
parce que je ne sait par quel miracle cet en...  a effacer le raccourci de msn  sur le bureau et croit que je ne l ai pas install( oubliant de faite ma lutte hroque  avec  le tracteur qu il appel ordi)
mais bon y a pire les gars qui m nerve le plus  sont ceux qui ont des machines de rves( vu que j ai un vieux p4  avec 700m de ram  et encore j ai du bataillez pour trouver une simple ram de 256m) cad dire toute machine avec une ram de + 1g et une carte graphique qui dpasse les 32bit(vous dis pas la galre pour trouver le pilote de la mienne vu son ge lol)  et qui comble de dsespoir rle parce qu il n arrive pas  installer un truc sous seven ( l option installer en tant qu admin c est du chinois pour eux) je parle pas du processeur sinon  comme le dis la chanson les jaloux vont maigrir(vu que je suis pas gros  ) ::lol::

----------


## LeGnome12

Avant hier le 02/01/2012,

Un ami m'envoie un message :
'Bonne anne Thomas et bonne sante.
Dis moi, j'ai un problme avec mon pc, ...'

Je suis trop fan, s'il n'avait pas eu de problme avec son pc, il n'e m'aurait pas souhait la bonne anne.

Qui plus est, c'est un pc que j'ai vu il y a deux mois. Un pc tout neuf (il avait mois de deux mois) d'une marque trs rput.
'je ne comprends pas, il rame grave !' me disait mon ami.
J'alume le pc, effectivement il rame. je supprime la collection de toolbars, et ho, la magie il va suppert vite !
Au passage je lui installe un anti-virus (trop gentil). Je lui rends le pc et il ne m'offre mme pas un coup  boire ! Bon je n'atends pas aprs a mais si je lui demande de me faire un repas (il est traiteur), il me fera payer.

Finalement, il va attendre pour son problme du nouvel an !

----------


## thelvin

> Bon je n'atends pas aprs a mais si je lui demande de me faire un repas (il est traiteur), il me fera payer.


Ah, moi si je suis gentil c'est parce qu'on me renvoie l'ascenseur. J'ai un garagiste, un lectricien, un plombier, un traiteur et quelques cuisinires amateur, gratuits.

----------


## pmithrandir

Les dpannages informatiques...

Bizarrement, j'en ai fait beaucoup plus quand j'tais ado que maintenant. Je me rappelle encore les dpannages par tlphone de windows 98 et 95 avec des problmes de cartes graphiques et de drivers... miam !!!

Maintenant, en gnral, mes amis me foutent la paix. Je rpare volontiers une petite connerie de 3 minutes quand on en a besoin, mais les gros truc genre reinstallation je prends je PC chez moi et je laisse tourner tranquillement. En plus, je limite a la famille, belle famille.

Aprs, de temps en temps, on me fait comprendre que ca serait bien d'aider... et je fais comprendre que c'est mon travail. 

En gnral, j'ai un billet gliss dans ma poche, une BD, un repas offert... ou un service en retour (le mec qui t'aide a tapisser chez toi ou a refaire ton mur en placo par exemple)
Ca marche d'autant bien depuis que je suis autoentrepreneur ou les gens savent que je cherche du boulot.

----------


## bizulk

Encore il y a peu on m'a parl d'un PC qui va mal, bichette  ::cry:: 
Mais je suis tellement blas que j'arrive maintenant sans soucis  faire semblant de ne pas savoir ou mon interlocuteur veut en venir (la petite voix qui vient de l'intrieur et qui crie AIDE MOI !)

Et puis je parle des soucis que j'ai avec le mien, genre "ben moi aussi je galre", a me rend plus humain  ::mouarf:: 
. Et tant que l'on ne m'a pas demand explicitement de venir en aide je ne lve plus le petit doigt. 
Je laisse volontiers un bizulk de 20 ans prendre la place du copain qui rpare les PC, moi je prends ma retraite.  ::D:

----------


## Invit

Bonsoir,

Alors moi j'ai une technique imparable : rparer l'ordi d'un ami ? Ok !
Voici ma recette :

=> l'ami te tlphone et tu dis "Allo" ou "Oui" ou "Allo oui" (l'ami peut aussi tre un voisin qui peut passer direct chez toi)
(bon l encore je l'ai fait en franais mais a marche pour n'importe quelle langue... je sais chui long)

=> en gnral il fait style il est content de te voir, te demandes comment tu vas.

=> et l dj tu rponds que t'es occup  rparer un ordi.

=> Et l tu enchanes direct "et toi, toujours  pianoter sur ton ordi ?"

=> l a rate pas : il t'expose son problme

Et c'est l o il ne faut pas te rter.....................................................

=> tu dis "j'ai pas trop le temps l je suis overbook, mais passes maintenant chez moi si tu veux amne ton ordi je verrai a dans la semaine"

RESULTAT : le gars passe, il repart chez lui, tu rpares l'ordi sans tre emmerd. Et voil ! A son ppre !

----------


## pmithrandir

Le problme, c'est qu'il ne se rend pas compte du temps pass, et donc il revient tout le temps...

----------


## lilington

@pmithrandir 
c'est marrant j'avais jamais fait attention a ton pseudo avant aujourd'hui car j'ai vu ton avatar sur un autre site ou (je pense bien que c'est toi) tu te disais etonner que quelqu'un ait retenu ton pseudo.

savais pas tu t'etais informatitien.

----------


## Invit

> Le problme, c'est qu'il ne se rend pas compte du temps pass, et donc il revient tout le temps...


Alors l aussi j'ai une technique imparable : lorsqu'il vient pour la 1re fois, juste avant qu'il reparte, dis-lui "de toute faon je ne sais pas quand je commencerai donc a sert  rien que tu passes ni que t'appelles c'est moi qui t'appelerai quand a sera fini... Surtout n'oublies pas de faire ton yoga !"
Et voil ! A son ppre !

Je peux me tromper et peux tre que je n'y connais rien mais il me semble qu'ici le gars ou la fille qui arrive est plus ou moins paniqu par son problme : la premire chose  faire c'est de le/la rassurer afin qu'il/elle reparte l'esprit tranquille. Mme si tu peux pas rpondre tout de suite  ces questions, des mots rassurants c'est toujours mieux que rien.

C'est d'ailleurs aussi souvent pour cette raison (la panique, l'inquitude) que les gens vous disent des choses qui peuvnt vous nerver.

----------


## atb

Ah moi ma phrase c'est: 




> Alors comme a on veut faire du business avec moi ?


a dcourage le 3/4 des gens. Pour le reste je leurs dis que cela va prendre 1 3 semaine, car je n'ai pas ma boite  outil sur moi !

----------


## teod38

bonsoir a tous , alors pour ma part j'ai subit les assauts rpt d'un boulet , genre le tony montana des temps moderne, il y a de cela plusieur annes ( pour vous dire a quel point ca m'a marqu) il avait treouv a l'poque le film de la mort qui tue disponible sur Emule pas encore a l'affiche donn comme DVD-Rip (genre) enfin le truc a devenir millionaire a la re-vente ( je pense qu'il a dus y penser).

Bref le gars , par le biais d'une connaissance me ramne son monstre low-cost, bien entendu vrol jusqu'a la ram et me regarde faire a la maison, commence a me vanter les mrite de ces tlchargement (100 divx et 20 albums, un truc a devenir sourd et aveugle par la lourde tache accompli par ce dieu du X86), il m'avoue au bout de deux heure a nettoyer sa base, virer les rootkits, malware et autres dlices, heureusement que tu es l car cela m'aurais cout un max ! ::aie:: 

son Pc 4 heures plus tard redemarre, le feu au derrire tout neuf , pilote a jour , bref la total, press de le voir partir car il est vite corrosif je le dsincruste poliment et il rentre chez lui...(Ouffffff)

mais non le con rinstalle Emule et va pas me re-tlcharger ce film de merde, le mme fichier et tout, du mme site !!!  :8O:  
Il me dit le plus normal du monde , " je crois que j'ai fais une conneries encore" en rajoutant, pour toi c'est facile de le nettoyer, promis je le rcupe sur un autre site...

j'ai disjont, je l'ai vir, insult, la c'tait trop !!!, la rinstalle n'aura dure que 8H, depuis je suis revenu sur un CPC 6128 lol

----------


## Invit

Bonsoir,

Le genre de gars dont tu parles est du mme style que Jim Carrey dans le film _Disjonct_ ?
Le genre de personne qui s'attache  toi mais c'est pas rciproque ?
Le genre de gars qui prend possession des lieux et de toi par la mme occasion ?
Il t'envahit avant mme que tu t'en aperoives et une fois que tu t'en rends compte il est dj trop tard ?

Moi j'ai plutt connu le genre de gars qui continue  te parler alors que tu lui as dit au revoir et que tu quittes la pice : et donc par politesse tu l'coutes mais a te gonfle  ::P: 
Et le pire c'est que le gars continue... a c'est mdr quand mme.

----------


## teod38

Le P2P provoques des dommage irrparable sur la psyche de certraine personne, je pense crire un billet sur le site de L'OMS   :;):

----------


## mordrhim

La phrase la plus nervante ?

Une phrase plutt vexante en fait :



> Comme quoi, un comment vous dites ? .. Un geek dans ses contacts a sert tout de mme  quelque chose.


Le classique bien sr aprs avoir dit que tu n'y connais rien, mais avoir trouv la solution sur le net



> Mais tu vois, tu es juste fainant.


Maintenant pour viter a je fais signer un papier avec dessus



> Toute destruction malencontreuse ne pourra tre imput  XXX.

----------


## Pasokoniidesuka

> Quelle est la rflexion la plus nervante que l'on vous ait faite lorsque vous tentiez de rparez la machine d'un ami ?


Idem qu' la dernire question... Rien ne m'a marqu : c'est tellement banal.



> Avez-vous dj vcu une des 6 situations dcrites par John Cheese ?


Oui et mme plusieurs sinon toutes...  ::aie:: 



> En avez-vous dj vcu une autre qui rallongerait cette liste ?


J'ai tendance  vouloir oublier ce genre de dtails et penser  autre chose. Peut-tre bien que oui, peut-tre bien que non...

Par contre c'est clair que a saoul quand les gens ne pensent pas aux heures que tu passes pour eux, que tu leur propose des solutions et qu'on te rappel ni une ni deux pour constater que tu as parl dans le vide et que ta solution est littralement pass  la corbeille. Vridique. Au lieu de galrer avec un carnet j'ai propos un logiciel pour grer les mots de passes  quelqu'un. La fois suivante je me rends comptes que la base est dans la corbeille... a fait plaisir...  ::mrgreen:: 
En fait la personne commenait  me prendre pour son infomatilarbin de service donc j'ai fini par l'envoyer balader. Le type semble bien tre un pot pourri de ce qui a t dit. Il veut que sa bcane sous Windows 2000 rivalise avec les PC modernes, il a 3 tonnes de toolbar, etc...
Je ne rends service qu'aux gens que je choisi et aux gens qu'on me propose mais ceux l faut pas faire de faux pas sinon j'aurais moins plaisir  les aider.

Enfin un ancien maitre de stage m'avais justement dit de ne pas rendre service aux copains, voisins, famille...
Pour moi cette vision des choses est trs discutable parce qu'on se rends bien services entre amis alors pourquoi refuser de le faire soi mme ? De plus vous iriez facturer vos parents, vous ? Et puis a fait un peu mesquin de refuser d'aider un ami. Faut juste mettre le hol quand l'ami en question commence  abuser. ^^

De plus quand on a l'esprit de service on a souvent du mal  dire non.
Et puis les gens qui vous demandent sont des "noobs" qui n'y connaissent rien donc faut pas s'tonner qu'ils disent plus ou moins de "conneries"... C'est comme si moi je me retrouvais dans une situation ou j'ai besoin d'un avocat. Le droit c'est pas mon fort et du coup j'aurais bien des interrogations et probablement j'aurais l'air bien con par rapport aux spcialistes...

PS : Je me demandais aussi pourquoi ne pas faire de sauvegardes avant de rinstaller ? Je sais que a n'est pas toujours possible chez les particuliers parce qu'ils n'ont pas forcment de disque dur externe avec suffisamment d'espace libre mais dans ce cas l je refuse parce que je sais que a va gueuler aprs coup... ^^

----------


## tix116

une fois, on m'a demand de rparer un PC qui ne voulait pas dmarrer. Il tait pas branch  :8O:

----------


## yohannc

Plusieurs mthodes que j'applique :
Pour les manip compliques genre mettre une pice jointe dans un mail (oui c'est dur pour certains  ::): ) je fais des vidos que je laisse sur leur bureau (donc vido faite  partir de leur pc pour qu'ils ne soient pas perdu).
Quand une personne va m'appeler souvent j'installe logmein ou teamviewer c'est pas mal pour dpanner des trucs  distance (je prfre logmein car a ncessite 0 manip ct user une fois install).

Une fois j'ai dpann une personne sans qu'elle ai le temps de rien comprendre  ::):  :
Elle me dit, "mon pc ne dmarre plus". J'allume le PC (elle parlait avec quelqu'un pendant ce temps l) je vais direct dans le bios et je met "config par dfaut" et je redmarre. L elle arrte de parler et regarde l'cran et me dit :
"tu va voir l il va bloquer", et hop windows qui dmarre tranquille.

Sinon concernant les gens qui n'apprennent pas j'ai plus envie de les aider (ok c'est pas de leur faute mais c'est soulant). 
Une personne me disait qu'elle avait plein de popup (elle utilisait IE), je lui mets chrome avec addblock. Je lui dis "tu cliques ici maintenant pour aller sur internet".
Un mois plus tard, j'ai de nouveau plein de pubs, je vais chez elle et lui demande : "montre moi o tu cliques pour aller sur internet" => sur le E bleu...

----------


## ManusDei

> Un mois plus tard, j'ai de nouveau plein de pubs, je vais chez elle et lui demande : "montre moi o tu cliques pour aller sur internet" => sur le E bleu...


Modifier le lien du raccourci d'IE pour pointer sur un autre (fait en stage  un autre stagiaire pour lancer une appli de boulot plutt que Firefox  ::mouarf:: ).

----------


## yohannc

> Modifier le lien du raccourci d'IE pour pointer sur un autre (fait en stage  un autre stagiaire pour lancer une appli de boulot plutt que Firefox ).


C'est tout con  ::):  j'y penserai la prochaine fois (mme si c'est pas trs pdagogique, genre inverser la pdale de frein et d'acclrateur sous prtexte qu'elle y arrive mieux comme a, si a fonctionne c'est bon )

----------


## thelvin

La pdagogie n'est utile que pour les gens qui veulent apprendre. Quand c'est grav dans la pierre qu'Internet s'obtient avec le e bleu, on change ce que fait le e bleu.

Je comprends bien que les gens qui veulent pas apprendre, veulent qu'un ordinateur ne pourrisse pas de pop-ups mme sans apprendre  les viter. Aprs tout c'est comme a que a devrait marcher.
Et parfois, je connais des moyens de leur donner a.
Et parfois non. Je suis architecte programmeur, pas intgrateur d'environnements de bureau. Ce qui les intresse eux ne m'intresse pas moi, je ne sais pas tout faire, et je souponne que souvent, a n'existe pas avec leur choix d'OS et de programmes. En gnral ils le comprennent, ce n'est donc pas "quelque chose d'nervant qu'on m'ait dj dit."

----------


## TweeKs

Le truc le plus "WTF" qui m'est arriv :



> *L'amie d'une amie qui m'appelle  2h du matin pour un problme alarmant*
> J'ai un problme avec mon clavier !
> Il y a un voyant qui ne veut pas s'teindre !





> *Moi*
> Un voyant qui ne veut pas s'teindre ? (J'ai dj une ide en tte et sens monter la moutarde)
> Il est o sur ton clavier ?





> *L'amie de mon amie qui ne va pas rester mon amie pour trs longtemps si a continue*
> Ba y'a trois voyant sur le ct et y'en a un qui veut pas s'teindre !





> *Moi, exaspr...*
> Si c'est ce que je pense, c'est tout simplement le verrou numrique pour pouvoir saisir des chiffres au clavier.
> Appuie sur la touche "Verr Num" pour voir...


 ::aie::

----------


## nfluch

une rapide, juste dans la raction de mon pre
il m'appelle pour savoir si je peux passer parce que son ordi est lent
j'arrive et je dcouvre le truc habituel, des tonnes de trucs installs qui ne servent  rien, une barre des tches  deux tages, sans parler du bureau, un vrai foutoir

le machin est toujours en train de charger les 36000 programmes en mmoire alors que je commence dj  dsactiver la plupart d'entre eux
et l horrifi, il me sort : "arrtes de cliquer partout, il a pas fini, il va devenir fou !"  :;): 

[edit]
hehe je viens de relire le titre, donc je suis hors sujet, mais je la laisse quand mme
elle tait pas nervante celle l mais plutt poilante, j'ai eu droit  un bon fou rire  :;):

----------


## copin

La petite phrase "J'ai un problme sur mon ordi. Tu peux regarder? toi ca va te prendre 2 min."

Et finalement ca prends 2 heures.

----------


## thelvin

@copin :

Il y a son inverse "J'ai un gros problme avec mon ordi, la prochaine fois que tu fais 600 km pour venir nous voir, tu peux te prvoir une journe de plus pour voir d'o a vient et si besoin en acheter un autre?"

Le jour dit : *click*. "Voil. Ta barre d'outils Word 97 est revenue. Ce n'tait pas un problme trs grave, cet ordi est en pleine forme."

Ce n'est pas vraiment nervant. Juste un peu frustrant de se rendre compte que c'est pas vident pour quelqu'un qui a des ordinateurs depuis 20 ans.

----------


## Themacleod1980

J'ai un souvenir lointain (mais mmorable  ::):  ); c'tait en 1997 je crois, invit chez un pote qui me montre son "flight simulator". Le jeu (auquel je jouais moi mme pas mal) faisait pas loin de 2 images secondes sur sa bcane sous windows 95. Je lui dis que c'est compltement injouable et que a n'a aucun intert avec un rafraichissement pareil. Je lui propose de le rendre fluide, l il est compltement d'accord. Donc je baisse les dtails a fond etc... le jeu devient jouable et l il me dit de revenir en arrire, car c'est vraiment trop moche oO (!!).
Je cherche donc un autre moyen de gagner un peu en perf et je remarque que son disque C est archi full et doit swapper comme un malade.
Le premier truc que je vois c'est sa corbeille pleine  craquer (il avait tout de mme trouv le moyen d'agrandir l'espace allou...) : rflexe basique, je vide la corbeille... et l il hurle : "Nooooooon ! je stockais mes fichiers Office dedans !"  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..........................

----------


## lper

Une demande je pense frquente, rcuprer des photos "super importantes" aprs les avoir supprimes et vider la corbeille. J'installe un logiciel de rcupration en cherchant ce qu'il existe sur le net, enfin je passe un bon moment dj  lui montrer tout ce qu'on peut rcuprer (y en avait un paquet !) et ensuite bien sr le moment de payer le truc : une trentaine d'euros. La rponse qui tue : "'ben non tant pis laisse tomber !"  :8O: . Et moi je facture combien mes heures de dplacement et celles passes  faire tout ce binz !  ::massacre::  Bon a va pour un pote c'est cadeau et pis c'est vrai je m'ennuie tellement le week-end... ::roll::

----------


## larry_31

Bon ... une petite compil qui regroupe environ 25 ans de rencontres avec des "utilisateurs" :

Lorsque je demande quel a t le message d'erreur, voil la rponse qui revient le plus : "Jai pas eu le temps de lire le message".
Ou encore : "mon pc est pt, il s'teint tout seul mme quand on le touche pas" (h oui, y en a encore qui connaissent pas les crans de veille noirs)

Parmi les meilleurs, j'ai celui-l : "ma cl usb est pleine. Comment je fais, moi, maintenant, pour enregistrer ?"
Aprs y a aussi le "cpamafote" : "j'ai vid la corbeille mais je voulais pas"
Y a aussi le "jesuipafou" : "Bon, ok, l, y a pas d'erreur, mais d'habitude, y en a une"

Mais aussi : "Non, c'est pas moi qui ai renvers le capuccino sur le clavier" (alors que tu vois encore des traces de mousse autour des lvres du mec)

Et le gars qui se prend pour un grand-sorcier-informaticien : 
"Si j'teins tout, a va marcher ?"

Et mon top 3 :
"C'est pas possible que j'aie saisi a" 
"Si, si, je suis sr de mon mot de passe"
"Je t'assure, jai rien touch" (bien sr, je vais te croire, tiens !)

 ::mouarf::

----------


## clavier12AZQSWX

> Bon ... une petite compil qui regroupe environ 25 ans de rencontres avec des "utilisateurs" :
> 
> Lorsque je demande quel a t le message d'erreur, voil la rponse qui revient le plus : "Jai pas eu le temps de lire le message".
> Ou encore : "mon pc est pt, il s'teint tout seul mme quand on le touche pas" (h oui, y en a encore qui connaissent pas les crans de veille noirs)
> 
> Parmi les meilleurs, j'ai celui-l : "ma cl usb est pleine. Comment je fais, moi, maintenant, pour enregistrer ?"
> Aprs y a aussi le "cpamafote" : "j'ai vid la corbeille mais je voulais pas"
> Y a aussi le "jesuipafou" : "Bon, ok, l, y a pas d'erreur, mais d'habitude, y en a une"
> 
> ...


hey a m'a bien fait rire ! moi aussi 25ans de techos du coin.

Mais bon faut l'avouer, quand tu rebranches un cable d'alimentation ou dsactive l'co d'cran et que tout remarche, on est content de passer pour un hros ou un expert.


Hier j'ai eu le droit  un dpannage hyper chiant et d'une banalit tel qu'aucun antivirus, aucun antyspyware n'avait mme imaginer bloquer a.

Un ami m'appelle pour me dire qu'en homepage de IE, il n'a plus google mais autre chose (q6o.com je crois). j'ai tout nettoyer, passer en revu les spyware, virus possible etc... Rien. pas moyen de trouver d'ou a venait.
c'tait pas un virus, ni une barre d'outils, ni plugins, l'EXE de Ie tait bien original.

Devinez ce que c'est ? incroyable , j'en suis pas revenu tellement c'tait le b-a-ba .

Dans le raccourci qui sert  lancer IE (l'icone), la ligne de commande avait chang. Au lieu d'avoir btement le iexplorer.exe , il y avait le iexplorer avec la suite de paramtre qui permet de mettre la HP passer en paramtre !

J4avais beau remettre Google en HP,  chaque fois que je relancer IE par cet icone de bureau (et menu dmarrer), a remettait "logiquement" le HP passe en ligne de commande !!!
C'tait pas un virus, ni un spyware, juste un programmeur trs amalin et document qui savait qu'on pouvait faire cela en ligne de commande.

Bravo  ce ptit chenappant de hacker-dveloppeur !

----------


## fdejaigher

On rle tous  un moment ou  un autre, mais en fin de compte on fini toujours par mettre les mains dans le camboui pour plusieurs raisons :

C'est plus fort que nous...Un nouveau dfi en perspective... mme si souvent a nous prend 30 secondesOn laisse pas un ami dans la m...On avait rien d'autre  faire, a change les idesMieux vaut intervenir maintenant avant que ce soit pire, voire trop tard...Fin de mois dur dur, un p'tit plus pour aider a fait pas de malCertains adorent passer pour un "Dieu" aprs... (en fait a fait plaisir  tout le monde lol)On savait qu'on aurait d lui remplacer IE par autre chose la dernire fois... c'est le moment ou jamais...Bah avec Logmein, TeamViewer, VNC etc. a prend qq minutes... enfin si c'est pas un pb rseau ^^...

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## LooserBoy

> On laisse pas un ami dans la m...Certains adorent passer pour un "Dieu" aprs... (en fait a fait plaisir  tout le monde lol)


Sans oublier la demoiselle/amie/collgue/voisine/... en dtresse qui peut se montrer trs reconnaissante...  ::oops:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Glutinus

> Sans oublier la demoiselle/amie/collgue/voisine/... en dtresse qui peut se montrer trs reconnaissante...


On parle de a ? :

----------


## Nhaps

Pizza et aprs sexe ?

where is the fuck ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Glutinus

> Pizza et aprs sexe ?
> 
> where is the fuck ?


Ben... aprs la pizza  ::oops::

----------


## Invit

Honntement, j'ai dj pass des samedis aprs midi foutu parce que mademoiselle a fait du mnage dans le rpertoire windows ou system32 pour se voir offrir une pizza, je ne suis pas sr d'en tre sorti gagnant...

----------


## LooserBoy

> On parle de a ? :


Anf!  ::oops:: 




> Honntement, j'ai dj pass des samedis aprs midi foutu parce que mademoiselle a fait du mnage dans le rpertoire windows ou system32 pour se voir offrir une pizza, je ne suis pas sr d'en tre sorti gagnant...


Mauvais ngociateur ou demoiselle pas "open"...
En tout cas, c'est moche...  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Anf! 
> Mauvais ngociateur ou demoiselle pas "open"...
> En tout cas, c'est moche...


Il y a aussi les options cumuls "moi pas intress", "demoiselle enceinte" + "copain  ct"...

Et ce n'est pas parce que l'on travaille dans l'informatique que l'on est ncessairement frustr sexuellement.  :;):

----------


## LooserBoy

> Il y a aussi les options cumuls "moi pas intress", "demoiselle enceinte" + "copain  ct"...
> 
> Et ce n'est pas parce que l'on travaille dans l'informatique que l'on est ncessairement frustr sexuellement.


Il y a aussi la ngociation sur ce que tu peux avoir  y gagner... Un petit billet ou cadeau, a fait toujours plaisir...

----------


## ManusDei

> Et ce n'est pas parce que l'on travaille dans l'informatique que l'on est ncessairement frustr sexuellement.


Quoi, a serait juste un clich ? Tu bluffes, caypapossibl !

----------

